# Drakensang - Questfragen (Sammelthread)



## MiffiMoppelchen (2. August 2008)

Alles in Avestreu:

Zweite Diebesprüfung: Wie bekomme ich den Schlüssel im Hühnerstall? Den Hund kann man irgendwie mit einem Knochen "ruhigstellen", aber woher bekomme ich was kompatibles?
Die Gespräche mit der Frau bringen mich nicht weiter. Die Überredungs- und Droh-Optionen schlagen immer fehl (mehrfach neugeladen).

Der Bär: Wie bekommt man den kaputt? Zu dritt - ich (Soldat), Rhulana, Dranor - wird der Bär kaum angekratzt (>75% Lebensenergie), meine Recken sind aber alle dahin.

Bei der Taverne sucht jemand sein Päckchen. Finde ich nicht.


----------



## Iceman (2. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 02.08.2008 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Alles in Avestreu:
> 
> Zweite Diebesprüfung: Wie bekomme ich den Schlüssel im Hühnerstall? Den Hund kann man irgendwie mit einem Knochen "ruhigstellen", aber woher bekomme ich was kompatibles?
> Die Gespräche mit der Frau bringen mich nicht weiter. Die Überredungs- und Droh-Optionen schlagen immer fehl (mehrfach neugeladen).



Bei mir klappte die Betören Option, da hab ich dann den Knochen geschenkt bekommen. Spiele allerdings nen Streuner mit entsprechend hoher Fertigkeit darin.

Alternativ sollte nen Taschendiebstahl funktionieren.



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 02.08.2008 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Bär: Wie bekommt man den kaputt? Zu dritt - ich (Soldat), Rhulana, Dranor - wird der Bär kaum angekratzt (>75% Lebensenergie), meine Recken sind aber alle dahin.



Da hatte ich glaub ich auch viel Glück. Eins was mir geholfen hat: Der Bär scheint alle Leute die vor ihm stehen gleichzeitig zu treffen, ergo hab ich meine 2 Leute (habs nur mit Rhulana und meinem Char gemacht) einander gegenüber aufgestellt, so dass der Bär immer nur einen treffen konnte.
Alternativ hilft es wenn man den Zauberer dabei hat den man in der Höhle finden soll, der ist ziemlich stark.



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 02.08.2008 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Taverne sucht jemand sein Päckchen. Finde ich nicht.





Spoiler



Das liegt nahe dem Ausgang aus dem Gebiet. Da ist ein Wagen wo ein Typ nebensteht und da in der Gegend ist nen großer Stein. Daneben liegt das Päckchen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 02.08.2008 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Bär: Wie bekommt man den kaputt? Zu dritt - ich (Soldat), Rhulana, Dranor - wird der Bär kaum angekratzt (>75% Lebensenergie), meine Recken sind aber alle dahin.



Hmm...ich hab den Bär sogar mit nur 2 Leuten geschafft, ich (Amazone) und Rhulana. 
Hab Rhulana auf Defensiv gesetzt und mit Pfeil und Bogen draufschießen lassen (Gezielter Schuss) und meine Amazone auf aggressiv in den Nahkampf geschickt (Finte). Als Rhulana dann keine Pfeile mehr hatte, hab ich sie auch in den Nahkampf geschickt (Wuchtschlag) und die beiden haben den Bär erlegt.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (2. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*

Danke, Eis- und Schattenmann.

Ich bin nun in Ferdok und irgendwie scheint mir meine Klassenwahl des Soldaten nciht sonderlich glücklich gewesen zu sein.
Ich (Soldat), Rhulana, Dranor, der Zwerg - alles Frontkämpfer.
Rhulana ist die Wildnisspezialistin (Blumenpflücken/Tiere verwerten), Dranor der Truhenknacker und Fallenentschärfer. Bei nicht wirklich entbehrlich.
Wenn ich dann später noch einen Magier und einen Fernkämpfer dazunehmen möchte, dann wäre mein eigener Char derjenige, der von allen der Überflüssige ist.


----------



## Vordack (2. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 02.08.2008 16:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, Eis- und Schattenmann.
> 
> Ich bin nun in Ferdok und irgendwie scheint mir meine Klassenwahl des Soldaten nciht sonderlich glücklich gewesen zu sein.
> Ich (Soldat), Rhulana, Dranor, der Zwerg - alles Frontkämpfer.
> ...



Ich hab den Magier zu Hilfe gehabt der auch in der Höhle ist um den Bär zu killen, war ein Kinderspiel.

Meine Amazone werde ich in Alchemie und Heilkunst ausbilden. Dann die andere Amazone als Frau für die Wildnis, einen Streuner als Frau für die Stadt und die Magie kann, und dann am besten noch 1 puren Mage.


----------



## sickBoy82 (2. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*

Hab auch mal ne Questfrage: Wer entschlüsselt das Rezept für den Meistertrank um Auralia in die Gruppe zu bekommen?


----------



## Vordack (2. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*



			
				sickBoy82 am 02.08.2008 18:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab auch mal ne Questfrage: Wer entschlüsselt das Rezept für den Meistertrank um Auralia in die Gruppe zu bekommen?



Bin ich auch gerade^^ Sag Bescheid wenn Dus weisst


----------



## GTStar (3. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*



			
				sickBoy82 am 02.08.2008 18:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab auch mal ne Questfrage: Wer entschlüsselt das Rezept für den Meistertrank um Auralia in die Gruppe zu bekommen?


Das wird man wohl erst viel später im Spiel erfahren 


Weiß jemand, ob's mit dem Spalt bei der Ruine des Nekromanten in Moorbrück was auf sich hat?


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*

ich bin etwas verwirrt über die anfangsphase.... zB truhen öffnen: ich habe keinerlei talente dafür, die amazone auch nicht. woher bekomm ich das talent? hab nun schon 6 truhen, die ich nicht öffnen kann   hab schon ein paar leute, die scheinbar trainer sind, gefragt, aber noch keinen gefunden. 


hab als einzige quests bisher die mit dem weißen wolf und das finden des zauberers abgechlossen, naja: und die apfelbaum-story. 

zB die söldner direkt am anfang machen mich in nullkommanix fertig...


----------



## GTStar (3. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*



			
				Herbboy am 03.08.2008 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin etwas verwirrt über die anfangsphase.... zB truhen öffnen: ich habe keinerlei talente dafür, die amazone auch nicht. woher bekomm ich das talent? hab nun schon 6 truhen, die ich nicht öffnen kann   hab schon ein paar leute, die scheinbar trainer sind, gefragt, aber noch keinen gefunden.
> 
> 
> hab als einzige quests bisher die mit dem weißen wolf und das finden des zauberers abgechlossen, naja: und die apfelbaum-story.
> ...


Lös erstmal Salinas Aufgabe und Rette ihren Verlobten. Dann haste jemanden der dir bei Truhen hilft 

Und die Söldner solltest du auch erst dann angehen. Am besten als letztes, bevor du Avestreu verlässt. Hatte ich auch vor und hab's dann vergessen


----------



## Mothman (3. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*



			
				GTStar am 03.08.2008 18:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 03.08.2008 18:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Allerdings auch nur in Avestreu. Danach muss man ihn erstmal wiederfinden.


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*



			
				GTStar am 03.08.2008 18:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Lös erstmal Salinas Aufgabe und Rette ihren Verlobten. Dann haste jemanden der dir bei Truhen hilft


 sind die räuber so einfach? ich hatte mir die extra aufgespart, da ich dachte, die seien schwer zu besiegen...   


naja, dann mach ich das mal. thx


----------



## Pretender2k (3. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*

Hallo zusammen bin neu hier und auch grad fleißig am Drakensang spielen.
Bin jetzt in Ferok angekommen, habe alle Quests durch und nur noch das Quest "Mprde in Ferdok" offen. HIerbei soll ich zur Wachstation und die Wachhabende Barla Borkenschmiedt ansprechen.
Das Problem ist ich kann den NPC nirgendwo finden. Bei mir springen 4 Wachen rum an dem Wachhaus aber die gesuchte GArdistin nicht.... 

Bug? Oder hat wer ähnliche Probleme?


----------



## smooth666 (3. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*



			
				Pretender2k am 03.08.2008 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen bin neu hier und auch grad fleißig am Drakensang spielen.
> Bin jetzt in Ferok angekommen, habe alle Quests durch und nur noch das Quest "Mprde in Ferdok" offen. HIerbei soll ich zur Wachstation und die Wachhabende Barla Borkenschmiedt ansprechen.
> Das Problem ist ich kann den NPC nirgendwo finden. Bei mir springen 4 Wachen rum an dem Wachhaus aber die gesuchte GArdistin nicht....
> 
> Bug? Oder hat wer ähnliche Probleme?



Habe das gleiche Problem ! Auch schon im Drakensang Forum geschaut aber die haben auch keine Lösung dafür ! Ich fange gerade noch mal neu an in der Hoffnung das ich dann das Problem nicht noch mal haben werde ! Hoffentlich ! Ich dachte es ist Bugfrei ? scheint aber doch nicht so zu sein ! Wünscht mir Glück ! Kann Ich gebrauchen !


----------



## Meatsucker (3. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*



			
				smooth666 am 03.08.2008 19:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Pretender2k am 03.08.2008 18:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also bei mir kam die Gardistin plötzlich ins Bild gelaufen, als ich den vordersten Wachmann ansprechen wollte. Ist das bei euch nicht so????  
Hat schon jemand die Diebesgilde ausfindig machen können?


----------



## Mothman (3. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*



			
				Meatsucker am 03.08.2008 21:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat schon jemand die Diebesgilde ausfindig machen können?





Spoiler



Im Furhmannsheim ist in der nähe der Taverne ein kleines Häuschen. Da ist die Diebesgilde.


----------



## Hard-2-Get (3. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*



			
				Mothman am 03.08.2008 22:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Meatsucker am 03.08.2008 21:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um genau zu sein   :


Spoiler



bei der Taverne ist gegenüber ein Verkaufsstand, links daneben ist eine Holztür in einem kleinen Erker eingelassen (hat iwie Ähnlichkeit mit 'nem Klohäuschen  ). Auf die Holztür klicken (sie öffnet sich nur einen Spalt) und dann ab in die Dunkelheit. Voilà!


----------



## smooth666 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*



			
				Meatsucker am 03.08.2008 21:54 schrieb:
			
		

> smooth666 am 03.08.2008 19:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das machte die Gardistin bei mir jetzt auch ! Habe aber vor dem NeuAnfang alle Spielstände gelöscht (SCHMERZ) . Hoffentlich tritt nicht noch so n Bug auf ! Will es nu ohne Problem durchspielen können ! Is schon ein Patch in Sicht ? Wer Weiß etwas ?


----------



## Jaramo (4. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*

Versucht mal, den Gaukler in der Begleictung von Salina mit Dranor zu bestehlen. Der trägt Salinas Amulett bei sich ! Leider kann man damit nichts anfangen, z.B. es ihr zurück zu geben. Oder habe ich was übersehen?


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (4. August 2008)

Schonmal aufgefallen, dass das "Aggro-Management" bei Drakensang zweitweise vollkommen für die Füsse ist?

Ich (Soldat) bin gerade in der Kanalisation von Ferdok und habe Rhulana, Forgrimm und Kladdis dabei. Kladdis soll eigentlich als Heiler fungieren und ist als defensiv eingestuft.
Wenn ich Kladdis aber stehenlasse, 100m weitergehe und dann ein Rattenangriff erfolgt, dann rennen alle(!) Ratten vollkommen unbeeindruckt von meinen drei aggressiven Nahkämpfern schnurstracks die 100m zu Kladdis und beissen sie binnen 3 Sekunden tot.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kladdis ist die in der "Mitte"...


----------



## Mothman (4. August 2008)

@Bild: rofl    

Bei mir ist es zwar auch schon vorgekommen, dass der defensiv ausgerichtete Magier angegriffen wird, aber der war dann immer noch zu retten. So eine derbe Situation hatte ich jetzt noch nicht. Sieht aber verdammt gut aus.^^

EDIT: Die machen Ringelpietz mit Anfassen.


----------



## TheRealBlade (4. August 2008)

MiffiMoppelchen am 04.08.2008 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Schonmal aufgefallen, dass das "Aggro-Management" bei Drakensang zweitweise vollkommen für die Füsse ist?
> 
> Ich (Soldat) bin gerade in der Kanalisation von Ferdok und habe Rhulana, Forgrimm und Kladdis dabei. Kladdis soll eigentlich als Heiler fungieren und ist als defensiv eingestuft.
> Wenn ich Kladdis aber stehenlasse, 100m weitergehe und dann ein Rattenangriff erfolgt, dann rennen alle(!) Ratten vollkommen unbeeindruckt von meinen drei aggressiven Nahkämpfern schnurstracks die 100m zu Kladdis und beissen sie binnen 3 Sekunden tot.
> ...




ja das ist glaub ich so gewollt um die begegnung schwerer zu machen ^^

also tipp: wenn man eine gerufene Ratte übrig lässt ruft die Mutter kein zweites mal neue Ratten.

Allerdings hab ich die Begegnung auch erst mit stufe 7 bewältigen können.


----------



## Herbboy (4. August 2008)

MiffiMoppelchen am 04.08.2008 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Schonmal aufgefallen, dass das "Aggro-Management" bei Drakensang zweitweise vollkommen für die Füsse ist?
> 
> Ich (Soldat) bin gerade in der Kanalisation von Ferdok und habe Rhulana, Forgrimm und Kladdis dabei. Kladdis soll eigentlich als Heiler fungieren und ist als defensiv eingestuft.
> Wenn ich Kladdis aber stehenlasse, 100m weitergehe und dann ein Rattenangriff erfolgt, dann rennen alle(!) Ratten



das defensiv / aggressiv hat ja nix damit zu tun, oib die gegner dich bemerken oder nicht. versuch doch, dass du die nahkämpfer eher als "wand" aufbaust, so dass die ratten nicht durchkönnen. und gib den kämpfern auch die explizitge anweisung, dass sie eine bestimmte ratte angreifen sollen. nur aggressiv einstellen reicht evlt. nicht.

hatte so was bisher aber max mit 4-5 viechern.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (4. August 2008)

Herbboy am 04.08.2008 14:34 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 04.08.2008 14:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du verstehst nciht, Kladdis steht ausser Sichtweite, die Ratten rennen einen 10 sekündigen Weg extra bis zu ihr hin - ich kann dagegen nichts machen, selbst auf die Ratten hauen bringt nichts.

Aja, die Bossratte - lölchen... wie soll man das denn machen - das Ding reisst mit fast jeder Attacke Wunden und meine Leute gehen kaputt ehe sie an Lebenspunktemangel KO gehen.


----------



## Herbboy (4. August 2008)

MiffiMoppelchen am 04.08.2008 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Du verstehst nciht, Kladdis steht ausser Sichtweite, die Ratten rennen einen 10 sekündigen Weg extra bis zu ihr hin - ich kann dagegen nichts machen, selbst auf die Ratten hauen bringt nichts.


 ach so. da, die riechen halt gut 

wahrsch. bist du einfach noch nicht stark genug.  :-o


----------



## TheRealBlade (4. August 2008)

MiffiMoppelchen am 04.08.2008 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 04.08.2008 14:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




gegen wunden hilft das steigern von selbstbeherrschung, da du bei wunden immer eine probe erschwert um 10 auf selbstbeherrschung würfelst.


----------



## Hard-2-Get (4. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*



			
				Vordack am 02.08.2008 20:17 schrieb:
			
		

> sickBoy82 am 02.08.2008 18:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



In Tallon (die nächste Stadt, wenn man alle drei Prüfungender Drachenqueste erfüllt hat) steht einer rum, dem man das Rezept zeigen kann. Er sagt jedoch, dass auch er damit nichts anfangen kann, und dass man schon einen wahren Meister seines Fachs finden muss. Ergo: man findet diese Person wohl erst wirklich verdaaaaaammt spät.


----------



## Rabowke (4. August 2008)

MiffiMoppelchen am 04.08.2008 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Aja, die Bossratte - lölchen... wie soll man das denn machen - das Ding reisst mit fast jeder Attacke Wunden und meine Leute gehen kaputt ehe sie an Lebenspunktemangel KO gehen.


Kommt mir bekannt vor, wenn Leute mit 3/4 voller HP einfach umkippen und dann "Sterbend" als Attribut haben.

Macht Spass.


----------



## TheRealBlade (4. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*



			
				Hard-2-Get am 04.08.2008 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Vordack am 02.08.2008 20:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Spoiler



in der nähe von tallon findet man auch diesen Meister im laufe einer quest


----------



## Hard-2-Get (4. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*



			
				TheRealBlade am 04.08.2008 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Hard-2-Get am 04.08.2008 16:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Jepp, ein Kobold, mit dem man vorher ein "lustiges" Spiel spielt.


----------



## TheRealBlade (4. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*



			
				Hard-2-Get am 04.08.2008 18:25 schrieb:
			
		

> TheRealBlade am 04.08.2008 16:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




jetzt ist aber genug gespoilert *G*


----------



## Jaramo (4. August 2008)

MiffiMoppelchen am 04.08.2008 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Schonmal aufgefallen, dass das "Aggro-Management" bei Drakensang zweitweise vollkommen für die Füsse ist?
> 
> Ich (Soldat) bin gerade in der Kanalisation von Ferdok und habe Rhulana, Forgrimm und Kladdis dabei. Kladdis soll eigentlich als Heiler fungieren und ist als defensiv eingestuft.
> Wenn ich Kladdis aber stehenlasse, 100m weitergehe und dann ein Rattenangriff erfolgt, dann rennen alle(!) Ratten vollkommen unbeeindruckt von meinen drei aggressiven Nahkämpfern schnurstracks die 100m zu Kladdis und beissen sie binnen 3 Sekunden tot.
> ...



Bin in genau der gleichen Situation. Säßen die Entwickler gerade neben mir, hätten sie einige blaue Flecken


----------



## Rabowke (4. August 2008)

Jaramo am 04.08.2008 19:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin in genau der gleichen Situation. Säßen die Entwickler gerade neben mir, hätten sie einige blaue Flecken


Wobei das Random zu sein scheint bzw. Eventabhängig.

Ich bin z.B. grad am Anfang im Moor und man kann schon nach "Aufstellung" spielen, sprich: zwei Tanks und zwei Magier, der eine macht Schaden und die andere heilt.

Zu meiner Frage:



Spoiler



Ich hab den Meister Rekarium gefunden und die Aufgabe erhalten, den Untoten den gar aus zu machen. Kein Problem, dacht ich mir und lauf Richtung "?". Jetzt ist es aber so, dass auf vier Gruften kontinuierlich Gegnermassen auf mich zu laufen und ich es nicht schaffe, den Strom zu versiegen. Die Gegnermassen sind an sich kein Problem, meine Gruppe ist komplett Stufe 5, aber ich kann das Event mit dem Nektromanten damit vergessen. Spawnene Untote + zu mir geschickte Skelette ist echt uncool.

Wie lös ich die ganze Sache? Gibts da einen Trick die Gruften zu versiegeln?



HILFE :>


----------



## Meatsucker (4. August 2008)

Rabowke am 04.08.2008 21:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Jaramo am 04.08.2008 19:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Schau mal nach oben über die Grüfte, aus denen die Zombies kommen. Schieß mit dem Bogen auf die Schädel. Mach das über allen drei Grüften und die Night of the spawning Dead hat ein Ende


----------



## Meatsucker (4. August 2008)

Ich bin gerade dabei in Moorbrück aufzuräumen. Habe im PCGames Review gelesen, daß die Schatzsuche so mühselig sein soll. Hat da schon jemand genaueres rausfinden können?


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (4. August 2008)

Wie geht's im Moor(brück) weiter? Irgendwie seh ich da kein Land:

Da ist so ein Monsterbaum, der eine Elfe gefangen hält, aber das "Befreiung-Event" schaffe ich nicht im Ansatz. Circa 10 Feuerfliegen kommen, der Baum haut (sehr) kräftig zu und dann erscheinen auch noch so Drachenpflanzen... nach einer halben Minute Kampf sind mindestens dreimal soviele Gegner da und es kommen ständig neue (Pflanzen+Fliegen).

Den Maiger Rakorium (oder so) habe ich gefunden und der hat mich nach Nordwesten zu Grüften gesandt - leider scheint's dort einen Zombie-Generator zu geben, da auch dort ständig neue Untote auftauchen, egal, wieviele ich umhaue (ziemlich ätzend sowas  ).

Auch grössere Standardgegner vergeuden/verbrauchen meinen Vorrat an Bandagen ziemlich: Riesenkrabben sind ernste Gegner, mindestens einen "Toten" gab's bisher bei jedem Kampf gegen so ein Viech.
Mir scheint das Wunden verursachen irgendwie viel zu mächtig zu sein, da meine Leute meistens nicht an Lebenspunktmangel sterben, sondern an fünf Verwundungen. Selbstbeherrschung ist schon auf Anschlag gesteigert, Ausweichen1, Schildparade1 (oder schon 2, weiss gerade nciht).


----------



## TheRealBlade (4. August 2008)

MiffiMoppelchen am 04.08.2008 22:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie geht's im Moor(brück) weiter? Irgendwie seh ich da kein Land:
> 
> Da ist so ein Monsterbaum, der eine Elfe gefangen hält, aber das "Befreiung-Event" schaffe ich nicht im Ansatz. Circa 10 Feuerfliegen kommen, der Baum haut (sehr) kräftig zu und dann erscheinen auch noch so Drachenpflanzen... nach einer halben Minute Kampf sind mindestens dreimal soviele Gegner da und es kommen ständig neue (Pflanzen+Fliegen).
> 
> ...




also beim baum:

wenn man vorher die fleigennester drum herrum vernichtet auf dieser kleinen halbinsel kommen keinen fliegen. war zumindest bei mir so und die drachenpflanzen sind irgendwie die ganze zeit nur passiv gewesen wenn man sie nicht angreift. 

bei den Zombies: 

da drüber sind so totenköpfe die kann man wohl mit dm bogen abschießen(laut meatsucker (zwei posts weiter oben)). ansonsten ich hab das so gemcht das ich mir nur den weg gerade aus freigeschlagen habe und wenn man den nekromanten in der zitadelle dahinter umhaut verschwinden auch die untoten.

das mit den verwundungen ist anfangs sehr nervig. helfen tut dagegen jemand mit einem heilspruch da dieser auch wunden entfernt!


----------



## SephirothWolf (4. August 2008)

MiffiMoppelchen am 04.08.2008 22:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie geht's im Moor(brück) weiter? Irgendwie seh ich da kein Land:
> 
> Da ist so ein Monsterbaum, der eine Elfe gefangen hält, aber das "Befreiung-Event" schaffe ich nicht im Ansatz. Circa 10 Feuerfliegen kommen, der Baum haut (sehr) kräftig zu und dann erscheinen auch noch so Drachenpflanzen... nach einer halben Minute Kampf sind mindestens dreimal soviele Gegner da und es kommen ständig neue (Pflanzen+Fliegen).
> 
> ...




Huhu.

Also ich hab es so gepackt.

Erstmal vom Baum wegbleiben , dan die Fliegen aus sicherer entfernung solange abkillen bis sie nicht mehr Spawnen (glaub nach der 3-4 welle sind sie weg) dan den Baum angreifen.Die Pflanzen sind so schwach das sie ein einziges starkes mitglied nebenbei mit Special Attacken zb. Wutschlag plat macht.

Wenn du low Hp hast kannst du dich erstmal vom Baum entfernen und Leben tanken , dan weiter angreifen bis er down ist.Bleibt auf jeden fall vom Baum weg bis nicht alles tot ist was sont da steht.


Ich bin jetzt kurz vor der 3. Prüfung und diese Rattenquest hab ich auch erst mit Stufe 6 gepackt , an sich ist das Spiel echt schwer , absolut nichts für anfänger.


Aber Drakensang brauch sich auf jeden fall auch vor Kotor nicht verstecken , für mich besser wie NwN2 und co.


----------



## SephirothWolf (4. August 2008)

TheRealBlade am 04.08.2008 22:36 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 04.08.2008 22:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich war mal wieder zu lahm....


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (4. August 2008)

TheRealBlade am 04.08.2008 22:36 schrieb:
			
		

> das mit den verwundungen ist anfangs sehr nervig. helfen tut dagegen jemand mit einem heilspruch da dieser auch wunden entfernt!


Aber nicht sehr zuverlässig, Wunden werden nicht bei jeder Anwendnung des Spruchs entfernt, sondern eher so alle 3 bis 4 Anwendungen - viel zu selten und als Notfallaktion ungeeignet. 
Ebenso Bandagieren: Wenn das fehlschlägt, bekommt man sogar manchmal noch eine Wunde dazu...


----------



## Iceman (4. August 2008)

MiffiMoppelchen am 04.08.2008 22:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie geht's im Moor(brück) weiter? Irgendwie seh ich da kein Land:
> 
> Da ist so ein Monsterbaum, der eine Elfe gefangen hält, aber das "Befreiung-Event" schaffe ich nicht im Ansatz. Circa 10 Feuerfliegen kommen, der Baum haut (sehr) kräftig zu und dann erscheinen auch noch so Drachenpflanzen... nach einer halben Minute Kampf sind mindestens dreimal soviele Gegner da und es kommen ständig neue (Pflanzen+Fliegen).



Wie gesagt, die Fliegen spawnen irgendwann nicht mehr, weiß nicht ob das mit den Nestern zu tun hat, ich hab die auf jeden Fall entfernt, dann gabs irgendwann keine mehr.
Die Drachenpflanzen hab ich dann nach und nach getötet und dann 3 Leute an den Baum, einen Char mit Heilzaubern hinten gehalten und wenns knapp wurd erstmal wieder zurückziehen.

Nervig ist, dass der Baum die Leute umwirft und das teilweise immer wieder hinternander. Im Extremfall kann man einfach nen gutes Stück weglaufen, dann spawnen die Toten wieder bei den Überresten der Gruppe.



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 04.08.2008 22:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Den Maiger Rakorium (oder so) habe ich gefunden und der hat mich nach Nordwesten zu Grüften gesandt - leider scheint's dort einen Zombie-Generator zu geben, da auch dort ständig neue Untote auftauchen, egal, wieviele ich umhaue (ziemlich ätzend sowas  ).





Spoiler



Da ist der Nekromant der die Untoten beschwört. An der Stelle hab ich auch kräftig geflucht, nicht nur das da ständig Zombies spawnen, auch hat der Nekromant 3 oder 4 Zombies und ~5 Skelette um sich herum und macht selbst auch noch mehr als genug Schaden.

Ich hab dann meine gesamte Gruppe auf den Nekro geschickt, alles an Spezialfähigkeiten rausgehauen was ich hab und der war tot als mein letzter Char noch so 2 oder 3 Lebenspunkte hatte. Zum Glück fallen dann alle Untoten erstmal wieder um.





			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 04.08.2008 22:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch grössere Standardgegner vergeuden/verbrauchen meinen Vorrat an Bandagen ziemlich: Riesenkrabben sind ernste Gegner, mindestens einen "Toten" gab's bisher bei jedem Kampf gegen so ein Viech.



Die Riesenkrabben sind echt Böse. Fast mit jedem Treffer 2 Wunden und ne verdammt gute Rüstung. Die hab ich dann irgendwann einfach nur noch so gut wie möglich umgangen und falls es nicht ging einfach alles an Spezialfähigkeiten drauf was ging.


----------



## Iceman (4. August 2008)

MiffiMoppelchen am 04.08.2008 22:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nicht sehr zuverlässig, Wunden werden nicht bei jeder Anwendnung des Spruchs entfernt, sondern eher so alle 3 bis 4 Anwendungen - viel zu selten und als Notfallaktion ungeeignet.



Der Heilspruch heilt eigentlich immer ne Wunde unter 2 Bedingungen:
- Der Modifikator mit dem man spricht ist größer als Null
- Der geheilte Charakter hat nicht mehr Wunden als man Modifikator nutzt.

Ergo um nen Char mit 2 Wunden zu heilen braucht man auch den Heilspruch mit Modifikator 2.



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 04.08.2008 22:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Ebenso Bandagieren: Wenn das fehlschlägt, bekommt man sogar manchmal noch eine Wunde dazu...



Bandagieren dauert imo sowieso zu lang um es während des Kampfes zu nutzen, hab ich immer hinterher erst gemacht.
Mittlerweile hat die Rulana bei mir auch Wunden Heilen 13, da geht kaum noch was schief.


----------



## TheRealBlade (4. August 2008)

MiffiMoppelchen am 04.08.2008 22:42 schrieb:
			
		

> TheRealBlade am 04.08.2008 22:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




auch das kommt immer darauf an wie gut hast du heilkunde oder den heilspruch trainiert. und der heilspruch entfernt maximal die anzahl an wunden die du ihm mit dem modifkator mitgibst. also mitlerweile heilt der heilspruch bei mir so gut wie immer alle Wunden, kostet aber astralpunkte ohne ende dafür...


edit: und zu lansgam...


----------



## garris (4. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*



			
				Iceman am 02.08.2008 14:10 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 02.08.2008 14:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bin wahrscheinlich zu dumm, aber finde das Päckchen immer noch nicht. Gibt 3 oder 4 Stellen, die der von dir beschriebenen ähneln. Ist das Päckchen da, wo man herkam, oder hinmuß (Ferdok)?


----------



## TheRealBlade (4. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*



			
				garris am 04.08.2008 23:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Iceman am 02.08.2008 14:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Spoiler



da wo man hinmuss. wenn man vom apfelbaum kommt den weg entlang steht so ein wagen auf dem weg und um den läuft ein kaufmann immerdrum herrum und neben dem wagen sind wzei felsen ein ganz großer und ein klerienr und dazsichen im gras liegt das päckchen



edit: hier nochmal ein bild davon http://img372.imageshack.us/img372/6710/zungenla8.jpg


----------



## Meatsucker (5. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*

Ist schon lustig, wie unterschiedlich die Ergebnisse durch verschiedene Auswahl der Party und der Talente sein können. Ich hatte zum Beispiel nicht einmal einen Toten im Kampf mit einer Riesenkrabbe zu beklagen    Habe allerdings auch ein starkes Nahkampfteam. In Moorbrück habe ich jetzt alles erledigt, bis auf die Schatzsuche. Also frage ich nocheinmal: Hat da schon irgendjemand eine Ahnung, wo man das Ding findet? Hilfeeeee? 
PS: Hat denn niemand meinen Tipp mit dem abschiessen der Totenschädel bei den spawnenden Zombies befolgt?


----------



## TheRealBlade (5. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*



			
				Meatsucker am 05.08.2008 01:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist schon lustig, wie unterschiedlich die Ergebnisse durch verschiedene Auswahl der Party und der Talente sein können. Ich hatte zum Beispiel nicht einmal einen Toten im Kampf mit einer Riesenkrabbe zu beklagen    Habe allerdings auch ein starkes Nahkampfteam. In Moorbrück habe ich jetzt alles erledigt, bis auf die Schatzsuche. Also frage ich nocheinmal: Hat da schon irgendjemand eine Ahnung, wo man das Ding findet? Hilfeeeee?
> PS: Hat denn niemand meinen Tipp mit dem abschiessen der Totenschädel bei den spawnenden Zombies befolgt?




welche aufgabe mit welchem schatz? hab ich die übersehen oder kann ich mich nur nicht mehr erinnern?

edit: hab sie wohl übersehn stell ich grad fest... na ja wollte es so oder so nochmal mit einem anderen charackter machen wegen der quests die ich verpasst hab bisher. zu deinem porblem hab ich das gefunden: 



Spoiler



http://forum.worldofplayers.de/forum/showthread.php?t=436701


----------



## Rabowke (5. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*



			
				Meatsucker am 05.08.2008 01:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist schon lustig, wie unterschiedlich die Ergebnisse durch verschiedene Auswahl der Party und der Talente sein können.


Stimmt schon, meine Party sieht wie folgt aus:

Forgrimm
Rhulana
Kladdis
< unaussprechlicher Name >, Metamagier

Die beiden Krieger sind fürs grobe Zuständig und so gut "geskillt" respektive "ausgerüstet", dass eine Gruppe von vier Untoten den beiden fast nichts anhaben kann. Bei der Quest mit den Ratten unter dem Brauereikeller haben die Zwei meistens die verbleibenen drei bis vier Ratten allein fertig gemacht, da die beiden "Stoffies" auf Grund der Wunden in Ohnmacht ( "Sterbend" ) gefallen sind.



> PS: Hat denn niemand meinen Tipp mit dem abschiessen der Totenschädel bei den spawnenden Zombies befolgt?


Doch doch, ich ... danke dir nochmal. Ich hab die aber nicht mit einem Bogen 'abgeschossen', sondern mit Donnerkeil. Der flog fast über den gesamten Bildschirm ... der Blitz.   

Ein Bekannter, der das Spiel auch gerade spielt, hat den Necromanten in einem "Rush" erledigt. Frag mich nicht, wie er das angestellt hat. Er meinte lediglich "war ganz schön knifflig, aber es ging".  :-o


----------



## Herbboy (5. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*

mal ne kleine frage: ist es klüger, in "kleine" talente zu investieren, oder lohnt es sich, die punkte zu saren, um die "teuren" hauptwerte auch mal zu erhöhen?


----------



## Rabowke (5. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*



			
				Herbboy am 05.08.2008 11:54 schrieb:
			
		

> mal ne kleine frage: ist es klüger, in "kleine" talente zu investieren, oder lohnt es sich, die punkte zu saren, um die "teuren" hauptwerte auch mal zu erhöhen?


Ich würde sagen es ist klüger in die kleinen Dinge zu investieren, und hier den Charakter am Maximum zu haben.

Die Hauptattribute lassen sich durch Buffs der Magier steigern, z.B. Mut, Stärke etc.pp. ... dazu gibt es noch Gegenstände, die diese Werte erhöhen. z.B. trägt meine Kladdis ein Amulet mit Mut +2.

AFAIK ist Stufe 20 das höchste, was man hier erreichen kann ... hier mag man mich aber gerne korrigieren, falls ich falsch liegen sollte.


----------



## garris (5. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*



			
				TheRealBlade am 04.08.2008 23:35 schrieb:
			
		

> garris am 04.08.2008 23:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Könnte schwören, daß ich genau da mindestens 3 mal herumgelaufen bin ^^. Naja, vielen Dank, für die idiotensichere Antwort (mit Bild)!


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (5. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*



			
				Rabowke am 05.08.2008 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 05.08.2008 11:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei Nahkampf-Charakteren lohnt es sich imo durchaus wenigstens die Stärke etwas anzuheben, da dadurch auch der angerichtete Schaden und die AT/PA-Basiswerte steigen.


----------



## Herbboy (5. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 05.08.2008 13:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Nahkampf-Charakteren lohnt es sich imo durchaus wenigstens die Stärke etwas anzuheben, da dadurch auch der angerichtete Schaden und die AT/PA-Basiswerte steigen.



also, es gibt ja diese hauptwerte wie zB mut und noch ich nenn sie mal "sekundäre" hauptwerte wie zb lebensenergie. letztere kann man aber doch sicher auch mal erhöhen, oder?

und noch ne trainerfrage: zB die alchemistin im ersten dorf bei dem gauklerplatz hätte mir nen heilzauber beibringen können. ist das dann die einzige, die das kann? nach verlassen der dorfes kann man ja nicht mehr zurück...


----------



## TheRealBlade (5. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*



			
				Herbboy am 05.08.2008 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 05.08.2008 13:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




die alchimistin triffst du in ferdok nach lösen der morde wieder. mehr heilzauber(gift wegmachen attribute wiederherstellen etc) bekommst du wenn du nicht heilmagier als hauptchar gewählt hast erst etwas später im spiel.



es lohnt sich lebensenergie zu erhöhen geht aber auch nur bis zu einem bestimmten maximum was durch die Hauptwerte vorgegeben wird. desweiteren ind die hauptwerte wie mut etc.... wichtig bei jedem talentwurf und bestimmte sachen berechnen sich daraus wie lebensenergie astraenergie magiresitens grund AT/PA. darum lohnt es auch diese zu erhöhen vor allem später im spiel, da man am anfang keine punkte dafür "übrig" hat.


----------



## LiquidNitrogen (5. August 2008)

Hallo!

Ich stecke gerade im Dunkelforst fest. Ich soll der Hexe den Messwein bringen. Nur komme ich nicht und nicht ins Lager der Praios - Kasperln hinein. Diese Warina läßt mich nur rein wenn ich die Hexe, welche mich ursprünglich beauftragt hat, um die Ecke bringe. Aber ich mag mich auf die Seite der Hexen schlagen. Ich hab, bis auf die Burg ( dort war ich noch gar nicht ), alle anderen Quests fertig. Nutzt nix. Zuerst dachte ich ich spreche mit der Hexe, da diese Warina ja nur deren Talisman haben will. Wär ja einfach, sie gibt mir den Talisman, ich komm rein, alles ok. Nur diese Gesprächsoption gibts nicht. Ich hab auch nirgends was zu dem Thema gefunden. Was mache ich falsch? Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## TheRealBlade (5. August 2008)

LiquidNitrogen am 05.08.2008 21:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Ich stecke gerade im Dunkelforst fest. Ich soll der Hexe den Messwein bringen. Nur komme ich nicht und nicht ins Lager der Praios - Kasperln hinein. Diese Warina läßt mich nur rein wenn ich die Hexe, welche mich ursprünglich beauftragt hat, um die Ecke bringe. Aber ich mag mich auf die Seite der Hexen schlagen. Ich hab, bis auf die Burg ( dort war ich noch gar nicht ), alle anderen Quests fertig. Nutzt nix. Zuerst dachte ich ich spreche mit der Hexe, da diese Warina ja nur deren Talisman haben will. Wär ja einfach, sie gibt mir den Talisman, ich komm rein, alles ok. Nur diese Gesprächsoption gibts nicht. Ich hab auch nirgends was zu dem Thema gefunden. Was mache ich falsch? Vielen Dank im Voraus!




also wenn du Warina oder wie auch immer die heißt sagst das du ausrüstung kaufen möchtest lässt sie dich eigentlich schon ins lager auch wenn du die hexe noch nicht getötet hast.


----------



## LiquidNitrogen (5. August 2008)

> also wenn du Warina oder wie auch immer die heißt sagst das du ausrüstung kaufen möchtest lässt sie dich eigentlich schon ins lager auch wenn du die hexe noch nicht getötet hast.



Nö. Da wird sie nur sauer und schickt mich weiter zum Gutshof. Von wegen sie sind ein religiöses Lager ( oder so in der Richtung ) und keine Verpflegungsstation für Wanderer. Mittlerweile hab ich die Option im Gespräch gar nicht mehr.


----------



## LiquidNitrogen (5. August 2008)

Ich denke ich habs im Griff! Ich bin mal zum Schein drauf eingegangen, und siehe da, ich darf rein! Jetzt werde ich den Messwein mopsen und dann auf zur Hexe. Ich denke so wirds klappen! Hoffe ich zumindest... Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## ShiZon (6. August 2008)

Boah, ich könnte kotzen  , jedesmal wenn ich Ferok betrete und zur Hauptwachfrau Barla Dingsirgendwie gehe wegen dem ermordeten Aldo, ist die alte nie da, obwohl das scheiß Fragezeichen zu sehen ist, ich bin von dem Game total angenervt, ich spiel gerade mit dem Gedanken das Game aus dem Fenster zu feuern, hab jetzt zum fünften mal angefangen und habe keinen Bock mehr, keine Ahnung was jedesmal schief läuft!  

Sorry, das ich so reagiere, aber das frustriert ungemein, wenn ein solch nervtötender Bug kommt, ich gehe stark davon aus, das es einer ist. :-o

ShiZoedit: Das Spiel ist Original, kann den Kassenbon per imageshack hochladen.


----------



## TheRealBlade (6. August 2008)

ShiZon am 06.08.2008 02:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Boah, ich könnte kotzen  , jedesmal wenn ich Ferok betrete und zur Hauptwachfrau Barla Dingsirgendwie gehe wegen dem ermordeten Aldo, ist die alte nie da, obwohl das scheiß Fragezeichen zu sehen ist, ich bin von dem Game total angenervt, ich spiel gerade mit dem Gedanken das Game aus dem Fenster zu feuern, hab jetzt zum fünften mal angefangen und habe keinen Bock mehr, keine Ahnung was jedesmal schief läuft!
> 
> Sorry, das ich so reagiere, aber das frustriert ungemein, wenn ein solch nervtötender Bug kommt, ich gehe stark davon aus, das es einer ist. :-o
> 
> ShiZoedit: Das Spiel ist Original, kann den Kassenbon per imageshack hochladen.




hm das ist merkwürdig aber soll manchmal vorkommen vielleicht hilft dir das hier weiter: 
http://forum.worldofplayers.de/forum/showthread.php?t=438269


----------



## ShiZon (6. August 2008)

TheRealBlade am 06.08.2008 02:48 schrieb:
			
		

> hm das ist merkwürdig aber soll manchmal vorkommen vielleicht hilft dir das hier weiter:
> http://forum.worldofplayers.de/forum/showthread.php?t=438269



Ich spreche/klicke alle Personen mit der linken Maustaste an und ich hab nicht vorher mit der Wachhauptfrau gesprochen,wie denn auch  , nachdem ich Ferdok betreten habe, begebe ich mich direkt zu Aldo's Haus spreche die Wache vor dem Haus an und erhalte die Quest wo ich die Wachfrau antreffen soll und sie befindet sich an dem Ort nicht, es stehen 3 Wachen und ein Lehrmeister da aber nicht die Hauptwachfrau, ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende.


----------



## Meatsucker (6. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*



			
				TheRealBlade am 05.08.2008 02:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Meatsucker am 05.08.2008 01:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, danke für den Link.  Hätte mich ohne den wahrscheinlich dumm und dämlich gesucht. Mittlerweile habe ich Moorbrück komplett abgeschlossen. Befinde mich jetzt im Dunkelforst. Würde zu gerne wissen, wie ich an dem Knilch vorbei komme, der den Messwein bewacht. Bestechen schlägt bei mir immer fehl. Gibt es noch eine andere Lösung? Oder muß ich einen bestimmten Wert einfach hochschrauben, damit er sich endlich bestechen lässt? Ich will mich nicht auf die Seite der Inquisition schlagen müssen. Also, im Namen aller Hexen: Helft mir


----------



## Rabowke (6. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*



			
				Meatsucker am 06.08.2008 04:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Mittlerweile habe ich Moorbrück komplett abgeschlossen.


Ich auch, also, so halb. Ich habe überlesen, dass ich für eine Quest nochmal zum Schankwirt ins Schwarze Moor müsste, um dort was abzugeben. Da ich dieses Gebiet wieder verlassen habe, kann bzw. darf ich nicht mehr zurück.   

D.h. das Quest ist für mich jetzt unlösbar. Oder habt ihr vllt. Ideen und Vorschläge, wie man das befriedete Gebiet trotzdem noch besuchen kann?


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (6. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*



			
				Meatsucker am 06.08.2008 04:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Befinde mich jetzt im Dunkelforst. Würde zu gerne wissen, wie ich an dem Knilch vorbei komme, der den Messwein bewacht. Bestechen schlägt bei mir immer fehl. Gibt es noch eine andere Lösung? Oder muß ich einen bestimmten Wert einfach hochschrauben, damit er sich endlich bestechen lässt? Ich will mich nicht auf die Seite der Inquisition schlagen müssen. Also, im Namen aller Hexen: Helft mir


Kladdis 



Spoiler



war sehr nett (betörend) zu dem Knilch und ich durfte vorbei.


----------



## Hard-2-Get (6. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 06.08.2008 11:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Meatsucker am 06.08.2008 04:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du kannst auch 



Spoiler



das Türchen vom Hühnerstall (gegenüber des Zeltes mit dem Wachknilch) öffnen und ihm dann Bscheid geben, dass das Türchen offen steht und er die Hühner gefälligst wieder einsammeln soll.


----------



## TheRealBlade (6. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*



			
				Meatsucker am 06.08.2008 04:07 schrieb:
			
		

> TheRealBlade am 05.08.2008 02:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Rede mal mit ihm und den anderen Wachen gibt einen recht eindeutigen Hinweis.
ansonsten:



Spoiler



Da ist so ein Hühnerkäfig wo man das Tor öffnen kann...




@ShiZon:


> Ich spreche/klicke alle Personen mit der linken Maustaste an und ich hab nicht vorher mit der Wachhauptfrau gesprochen,wie denn auch   , nachdem ich Ferdok betreten habe, begebe ich mich direkt zu Aldo's Haus spreche die Wache vor dem Haus an und erhalte die Quest wo ich die Wachfrau antreffen soll und sie befindet sich an dem Ort nicht, es stehen 3 Wachen und ein Lehrmeister da aber nicht die Hauptwachfrau, ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende.



ich dachte das du vielleicht den Typen vor Ardos haus "angeklickt" hast aber der spricht dich halt auch von selbst an wenn du zu ihm hinläufst. und in tipp zwei steht halt das sowas zu fehlen führen könnte, ansonsten tuts mir sehr leid ich hab jetzt schon mit drei vier charakteren das gemacht und es hat bei mir immer geklappt 


edit: und wieder zulangsam


----------



## Iceman (6. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*



			
				Herbboy am 05.08.2008 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> also, es gibt ja diese hauptwerte wie zB mut und noch ich nenn sie mal "sekundäre" hauptwerte wie zb lebensenergie. letztere kann man aber doch sicher auch mal erhöhen, oder?



Klar, Lebensenergie sollte man ruhig mal nen paar Punkte steigern.

Ich bin momentan eher so dabei, dass ich bei manchen Charakteren nicht mehr so recht weiß wohin mit den Punkten. Rulana ist son Fall, Waffenskill ist maximiert, Sonderfähigkeiten hab ich alle gelernt die sinnig sind, Wiederstandsfähigkeit oder wie das heißt ist ebenfalls Maximum und nebenbei hat die noch Bandagieren und Gift Heilen gemaxt.
Nun hab ich so ~800-1000 Punkte rumliegen und überlege ob ich die nicht in die Hauptwerte verfeuer.



			
				Herbboy am 05.08.2008 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> und noch ne trainerfrage: zB die alchemistin im ersten dorf bei dem gauklerplatz hätte mir nen heilzauber beibringen können. ist das dann die einzige, die das kann? nach verlassen der dorfes kann man ja nicht mehr zurück...



Nein, den kann man sich auch in Ferdok natürlich noch beibringen lassen (die Alchimistin am Praiosplatz unten beim Hesindetempel kann den iirc).


----------



## Mothman (6. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*



			
				Iceman am 06.08.2008 12:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun hab ich so ~800-1000 Punkte rumliegen und überlege ob ich die nicht in die Hauptwerte verfeuer.


Wieso verfeuern? Ist doch das Beste, wenn du die Hauptwerte steigern kannst.


----------



## Vordack (6. August 2008)

MiffiMoppelchen am 04.08.2008 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 04.08.2008 14:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Ja, Ratten lieben Kladdis, das stimmt. Villeicht hat es ja RP technische Gründe warum auch meine Ratten immer die olle Kladdis killen wollen^^

2. Die Bossratte soll man erst später im Spiel töten da man noch nicht stark genug ist. Ich habe in Level 4 (ist doch der letzte wo der Zwerg ist) nach 2 Kämpfen gegen Rattenpacks erst mal aufgehört und gehe da später wieder runter.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (6. August 2008)

Dunkelwald, Ruine



Spoiler



Wie tragisch ist es, wenn man nicht unentdeckt bleibt?
Nachdem man die Seilwinde betätigt hat, kann man eine Etage tiefer, dort ist eine Falle auf dem Boden vor der Türe zm Wachraum. Ich habe leider niemanden dabei, der Fallen entschärfen kann und komme nur weiter, wenn ich einfach über die Falle laufe - Alarm, Schleichquest fehlgeschlagen.


----------



## TheRealBlade (6. August 2008)

MiffiMoppelchen am 06.08.2008 14:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Dunkelwald, Ruine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nein Schlimm ist es nicht kann aber sein das man weniger Abenteuerpunkte bekommt zudem muss man mit mehr gegenwehr rechnen.


----------



## ShiZon (6. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*



			
				TheRealBlade am 06.08.2008 12:18 schrieb:
			
		

> ich dachte das du vielleicht den Typen vor Ardos haus "angeklickt" hast aber der spricht dich halt auch von selbst an wenn du zu ihm hinläufst. und in tipp zwei steht halt das sowas zu fehlen führen könnte, ansonsten tuts mir sehr leid ich hab jetzt schon mit drei vier charakteren das gemacht und es hat bei mir immer geklappt
> 
> 
> edit: und wieder zulangsam




Jetzt weiß ich auch wieso das nicht geklappt hat, ich habe mir einen Crack *na los schlagt mich schon* besorgt, weil ich keine Lust habe ständig die DVD einzulegen und ich möchte nicht, das die DVD verkratzt. Ohne den Crack läuft das Game super.


----------



## TheRealBlade (7. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*



			
				ShiZon am 06.08.2008 23:26 schrieb:
			
		

> TheRealBlade am 06.08.2008 12:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




warum sollte die cd im laufwerk zerkratzen oO


----------



## Herbboy (7. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*



			
				TheRealBlade am 07.08.2008 00:38 schrieb:
			
		

> ShiZon am 06.08.2008 23:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  die halten selbst mit kratzern mehr aus, als viele denken. selbst ganz fies mit tausenden schlieren versehene CDs/DVDs gehen bei mir noch anstandslos (sofern original - rohlinge sind ein anderes thema...) - aber manche leute sind halt so, denen kannst du alles erzählen,die wollen nicht mal nen haarfeinen 0,00001mm tiefen minikratzer, sonst weinen die bitterlich und vermuten, dass die CD/DVD ganz bestimmt beim nächsten mal unwiderruflich unlesbar ist  


*@topic: *ich bin jetzt bei der quest mit den morden. ne kleine frage: ich bin immer noch vergiftet und verwundet von der schneider-quest mit der diebesratte - gibt es nen heiler in der stadt? zB für giftheilen brächt ich erst alchemiekenntnisse, und 10 dukaten für die lehrerin bei der tempelbaustelle, die mir das beibringen könnte, hab ich nicht mehr...


----------



## TheRealBlade (7. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*

hm du brauchst keine alchemie nur Heilkunde:gift. und das kann dir wer beibringen (mir fällt nur grad nich mehr ein wer) 

und gegen wunden reichen die normalen verbände mit der normalen heilkunde


falls du ein problem hast andere zu heilen hilft es die kräufter oder verbnd oder den tee in die schnelleiste zu legen. dann kannst du auch andere leute heilen.


----------



## Herbboy (7. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*



			
				TheRealBlade am 07.08.2008 01:00 schrieb:
			
		

> hm du brauchst keine alchemie nur Heilkunde:gift. und das kann dir wer beibringen (mir fällt nur grad nich mehr ein wer)


 das kann ich schon, aber damit allein geht das ja nicht, oder?  ich dachte, man braucht das, damit die tränke dann überhaupt erst wirksam werden... und die wiederum kann man ja erst mit alchemie brauen.

wie funktioniert das denn dann sonst mit heikunde: gift?


----------



## TheRealBlade (7. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*



			
				Herbboy am 07.08.2008 01:09 schrieb:
			
		

> TheRealBlade am 07.08.2008 01:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




na du nimmst die Gulmund blätter oder den gulmund tee legst den in die schnelleiste und denn genauso wie das verbinden und schon verschwindet der wundbrand


----------



## Hard-2-Get (7. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*

Wie gesagt, 'Heilkunde Gift' mit entsprechenden Items, sprich Gulmodtee und -blätter reichen, um Vergiftungen loszuwerden. 
Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, den zauber 'Clarum Purum' zu erlernen (entfernt sofort alle Gifte und macht ZauberPunkte in Sekunden immun gegen Gifte). Lässt sich glaube Ich ion Ferdok bei dem Perainegewihten im Grafenviertel erlernen. Bei dem kann man sich auch heilen lassen.


----------



## TheRealBlade (7. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*



			
				Hard-2-Get am 07.08.2008 01:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gesagt, 'Heilkunde Gift' mit entsprechenden Items, sprich Gulmodtee und -blätter reichen, um Vergiftungen loszuwerden.
> Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, den zauber 'Clarum Purum' zu erlernen (entfernt sofort alle Gifte und macht ZauberPunkte in Sekunden immun gegen Gifte). Lässt sich glaube Ich ion Ferdok bei dem Perainegewihten im Grafenviertel erlernen. Bei dem kann man sich auch heilen lassen.




aber da kommt man erst nach der mordquest hin *summ*


----------



## Herbboy (7. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*

o.k, es reichen also diese guldumblätter - dachte, es muss ein tee sein. und da is selber machen auf dauer sicher preiswerter als immer kaufen   zudem hab ich nen tee noch nirgends bewußt bei nem händler gesehen...


----------



## TheRealBlade (7. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*



			
				Herbboy am 07.08.2008 01:27 schrieb:
			
		

> o.k, es reichen also diese guldumblätter - dachte, es muss ein tee sein. und da is selber machen auf dauer sicher preiswerter als immer kaufen   zudem hab ich nen tee noch nirgends bewußt bei nem händler gesehen...




den tee findet man aber auch relativ häufig in den fässern. aber es reiche nauch die blätter so ist halt nur weniger punkte drauf. also blätter geben +1 und der tee +3 oder so auf heilkunde:gift.


----------



## Herbboy (7. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*



			
				TheRealBlade am 07.08.2008 01:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 07.08.2008 01:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hab bisher noch nix gefunden und lauf halt die ganze zeit vergiftet rum...     ich probier es später mal nur mit blättern. thx!


----------



## Vordack (7. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*



			
				Herbboy am 07.08.2008 10:03 schrieb:
			
		

> TheRealBlade am 07.08.2008 01:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Den Tee kann man bei manchen Händlern kaufen udn er ist oft in Fässern. Im ersten Dorf bin ich mir nicht sicher aber wenn Du in der Hauptstadt bist gibt es zwei größere Marktplätze, einmal im Grafenviertel und bei dem Hesindetempel. Bei einen von denen kannst Du den Tee bestimmt kaufen.


----------



## Herbboy (7. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*



			
				Vordack am 07.08.2008 10:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Den Tee kann man bei manchen Händlern kaufen udn er ist oft in Fässern. Im ersten Dorf bin ich mir nicht sicher aber wenn Du in der Hauptstadt bist gibt es zwei größere Marktplätze, einmal im Grafenviertel und bei dem Hesindetempel. Bei einen von denen kannst Du den Tee bestimmt kaufen.



gut, schau ich mal. 

ach ja: ist es eigentlich wichtig, wer grad als "chef" aktiv ist, wenn man eine person anspricht, oder wird einfach der maximale zB "menschenkenntnis"-wert benutzt, den EINER aus der gruppe hat? BEIM gespräch kann man ja keinen charakter markieren.


----------



## Vordack (7. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*



			
				Herbboy am 07.08.2008 10:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Vordack am 07.08.2008 10:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich bin der Meinung gelesen zu haben daß es nicht wichtig ist wer Chef ist, sondern der höchste Wert der Gruppe genommen wird.

Nichtsdestotrotz lasse ich in Städten immer den Streuner mit höchstem Gassenwissen leaden, in Dungeons den mit höchstem Fallenentdecken und in der Wildniss pfülckt immer der Beeren mit dem höchsten Wert^^


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (7. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*



			
				TheRealBlade am 07.08.2008 00:38 schrieb:
			
		

> warum sollte die cd im laufwerk zerkratzen oO





Spoiler



Das passiert wohl bei den Laufwerken von Leuten, die sich alles runterladen und nie Datenträger im Laufwerk haben: da nistet sich dann Ungeziefer ein oder haben sonstigen Dreck im Gerät.


----------



## Rabowke (7. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*



			
				Vordack am 07.08.2008 10:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bin der Meinung gelesen zu haben daß es nicht wichtig ist wer Chef ist, sondern der höchste Wert der Gruppe genommen wird.


Deckt sich mit meinen Erfahrungen. Mein "Mainchar" hat Handeln überhaupt nicht entwickelt, ich bekomm aber 4% Boni beim Händler wg. 'Feilschen'.

Auch Menschenkenntnis etc. hat lediglich Kladdis auf Maximum und damit hab ich auch diese besagten Optionen ( z.B. Menschenkenntnis bei den drei Zwergen ) bei Gesprächen.


----------



## gybtsn (7. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*

weis jemand das passwort, welches die bäuerin(die frau von dem bauern mit dem apfelbaum) in avestreu wissen will?


----------



## Herbboy (7. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*



			
				gybtsn am 07.08.2008 12:18 schrieb:
			
		

> weis jemand das passwort, welches die bäuerin(die frau von dem bauern mit dem apfelbaum) in avestreu wissen will?




das ist ein passwort für leute, die das spiel bei amazon vorbestellt haben. man hat dann nen code bekommen.


----------



## Hard-2-Get (7. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*



			
				TheRealBlade am 07.08.2008 01:23 schrieb:
			
		

> aber da kommt man erst nach der mordquest hin *summ*



Ich hab das ja auch allgemein auf Gifte kurieren bezogen.  



			
				Herbboy am 07.08.2008 12:30 schrieb:
			
		

> gybtsn am 07.08.2008 12:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gibt dennoch ne Lösung:   
Klick mich hart


----------



## Vordack (7. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 07.08.2008 11:56 schrieb:
			
		

> TheRealBlade am 07.08.2008 00:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm, wieso sollten solche Leute ne CD in ihr Laufwerk schieben? Die würden sichs doch runterladen


----------



## gybtsn (7. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*



> das ist ein passwort für leute, die das spiel bei amazon vorbestellt haben. man hat dann nen code bekommen.



so was!, und was bekommt man da?
  nur so aus interesse? funktioniert der code nur einmalig oder will den vielleicht einer verraten??

danke für die antwort


----------



## Herbboy (7. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*



			
				gybtsn am 07.08.2008 12:36 schrieb:
			
		

> > das ist ein passwort für leute, die das spiel bei amazon vorbestellt haben. man hat dann nen code bekommen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




keine ahnung, man bekommt halt irgendeinen magischen gegenstand - hab aber keinen code. hab es zwar auch vorbestellt bei amazon, aber ich als ich das mit dem code erfuhr, war ich schon raus aus dem dorf, und zutück kann man ja nicht mehr


----------



## Hard-2-Get (7. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*

*hust*   



			
				Hard-2-Get am 07.08.2008 12:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 07.08.2008 12:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (7. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*



			
				gybtsn am 07.08.2008 12:36 schrieb:
			
		

> > das ist ein passwort für leute, die das spiel bei amazon vorbestellt haben. man hat dann nen code bekommen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man bekommt einen Helm o.ä. mit einem Charisma-Bonus von +2 oder +3 ... nichts essentielles.


----------



## TheRealBlade (7. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 07.08.2008 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> gybtsn am 07.08.2008 12:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 nicht essentiell nein aber gerade am anfang ein item was doch sehr mächtig it mit +3 auf charisma...


----------



## Hard-2-Get (7. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*

Viel interessanter wäre für Mich jetzt, wie viel RS der Helm bietet.  :-o


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (7. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*



			
				TheRealBlade am 07.08.2008 13:18 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 07.08.2008 13:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wär's ein GE oder KK-Bonus, würd' ich zustimmen, aber bei CH..eher nicht.


----------



## TheRealBlade (7. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 07.08.2008 13:29 schrieb:
			
		

> TheRealBlade am 07.08.2008 13:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




na ja aber charisma wirkt sich auf sehr viele Zauber aus.


----------



## Denkfehler (8. August 2008)

*Hilfe in der Fuhrheimer Kanalisation*

hallo an alle...
ich habe jetzt über eine Stunde hier in den Foren rumgesucht und denke inzwischen ich bin einfach zu blöd!!!

Also, ich bin völliger, blutiger und ahnungsloser Anfänger was Computerrollenspiele angeht.
Habe DSA und Shadowrun in echt gespielt aber das ist auch schon Äonen her.
So...nun habe ich persönlich immer gerne Charakter gespielt die magische Tendenzen haben..
Und mal an alle die probleme mit Wunden Giften etc haben. Ich spiele eine Heilmagierin und das war echt ne gute Wahl!!!!!
Also wer neu anfangen muss versucht doch mal den heilmagier ist nicht sooo spektakulär aber super nützlich.

so nun meine Frage..
ich habe mein ganzes Team zusammen und renne in Ferdok rum.
Wir sollten Jischka finden, haben wir auch die war ja nu schon tot...dann weiter in die kanalisation und dann steht man vor einer Gittertür...
die dumme Kladdis kriegt das Ding nicht auf, auch nicht wenn meine Magierin sie dabei unterstützt...
ich muss doch aber diese Typen mit den roten Mänteln verfolgen...
oh bitte kann mir wer helfen ich werd ich bescheuert....

ach ja, ich habe nur zwei haarnadeln weil ich den zwerg nicht finden kann der welche hat und wo zum geier ist die diebesgilde ich lande immer in diesem keller...der typ sagt aber nichts wichtiges...
so...nu warte ich auf euch...
vielen dank schon mal....


----------



## Vordack (8. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe in der Fuhrheimer Kanalisation*



			
				Denkfehler am 08.08.2008 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> so nun meine Frage..
> ich habe mein ganzes Team zusammen und renne in Ferdok rum.
> Wir sollten Jischka finden, haben wir auch die war ja nu schon tot...dann weiter in die kanalisation und dann steht man vor einer Gittertür...
> die dumme Kladdis kriegt das Ding nicht auf, auch nicht wenn meine Magierin sie dabei unterstützt...
> ...




Diebesgilde: Im Fuhrmanspark oder wie das heißt, nahe an der Kenipe ist  etwas daß wie ein Klohäuschen aussieht. Da drin.


----------



## TheRealBlade (8. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe in der Fuhrheimer Kanalisation*



			
				Denkfehler am 08.08.2008 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo an alle...
> ich habe jetzt über eine Stunde hier in den Foren rumgesucht und denke inzwischen ich bin einfach zu blöd!!!
> 
> Also, ich bin völliger, blutiger und ahnungsloser Anfänger was Computerrollenspiele angeht.
> ...




du bist da schon ganz richtig. die verschließen das gitter und denn ist inks da vor so eine bretterwand die du zerschlagen kannst da gehts denn weiter.

haarnadeln bekommt man am hafen "unendlich" viele bei einem mysteriösen mann in der nähe zum übergang nah fuhrmannsheim der steht etwas versteckt in einer seitengasse. wenn du gosenwissen gelernt hast sollte er auch auf der map zu sehen sein.

mit der diesbesgilde da musst du in diesen keller  neben dem stand in fuhrmannsheim gegenüber von der taverne. und der mann lässt dich hinein wenn du ihm das Lösungswort sagst.


----------



## Herbboy (8. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe in der Fuhrheimer Kanalisation*



			
				TheRealBlade am 08.08.2008 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> haarnadeln bekommt man am hafen "unendlich" viele bei einem mysteriösen mann in der nähe zum übergang nah fuhrmannsheim der steht etwas versteckt in einer seitengasse. wenn du gosenwissen gelernt hast sollte er auch auf der map zu sehen sein.


 kenner nennen die ecke auch "haarnadelkurve"


----------



## Denkfehler (8. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe in der Fuhrheimer Kanalisation*

danke ihr seit super...

eine hätte ich noch..hihi
kann man eine Quest auch einfach später erledigen?
Ich turn grad im Hesinde Tempel rum und diese Amöben sind ja der Hass...
ich denke aber das meine Futzis einfach noch zu schwach sind?!
Würde also erst was anderes erledigen die noch etwas erstarken lassen wollen geht das?

danke noch mal mit eurer Hilfe machts wieder spass, ist ja doof wenn man so gar nicht weiter kommt...


----------



## TheRealBlade (8. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe in der Fuhrheimer Kanalisation*



			
				Denkfehler am 08.08.2008 20:36 schrieb:
			
		

> danke ihr seit super...
> 
> eine hätte ich noch..hihi
> kann man eine Quest auch einfach später erledigen?
> ...




ja man kann in einem gewissen rahmen erst andere aufgaben machen und muss das teilweise auch um stark genug zu sein. jedoch kann es sein das eine aufgabe abgebrohen wird wenn man das gebiet verlässt (gilt dann wenn man außerhalb von ferdok ist).
gegen die amöben kommt man ganz gut an wenn man alle auf eine amöbe schickt, da sie sich sonst zu schnell regenerieren.


----------



## Denkfehler (9. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe in der Fuhrheimer Kanalisation*

so ich mal wieder...

ich musste noch mal anfangen (Virus killt Rechner und Speicherstände und alles...)
Egal bin wieder in ferdok juhuuu....Mörder gefasst brunnen richtig eingestellt und die magiertante habe ich bewusst noch nicht angequatscht, mach ich später...
aber nun weiß ich nicht wie ich dem kastan agnitz beikommen kann...
und hier scheint im Forum sonst jeder den gefasst zu haben?!
könnt ihr mir nen Tip geben wo ich am besten mal nach ihm schaue oder wie das läuft mit dem?
danke euch....


----------



## TheRealBlade (9. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe in der Fuhrheimer Kanalisation*



			
				Denkfehler am 09.08.2008 21:09 schrieb:
			
		

> so ich mal wieder...
> 
> ich musste noch mal anfangen (Virus killt Rechner und Speicherstände und alles...)
> Egal bin wieder in ferdok juhuuu....Mörder gefasst brunnen richtig eingestellt und die magiertante habe ich bewusst noch nicht angequatscht, mach ich später...
> ...




hm also du hast den mörder gefasst und bist somit schon idner grafenstadt in ferdok nehm ich an?

weil denn findeste den nicht so einfach erst etwas später, also einfach weiterspielen die hauptstory verfolgen und bald kannste rache üben


----------



## Denkfehler (10. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe in der Fuhrheimer Kanalisation*

ahhhhh so läuft das...
wie gesagt ich habe noch nie ein Rollenspiel auf dem rechner gespielt...

Wie stark müssen die denn im Durchschnitt sein um gegen diese Megaratten zu bestehen und die Amöben?
meine sind jetzt alle (Dranor habe ich wieder die hohle Hupe Kladdis hockt jetzt in meinem Haus) also die sind alle Stufe vier und die Ratten habe ich nicht gepackt mit denen...
naja ich mach erstmal weiter...
schönen Sonntag allen hier....


----------



## Andy19 (10. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe in der Fuhrheimer Kanalisation*



			
				Denkfehler am 10.08.2008 10:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie stark müssen die denn im Durchschnitt sein um gegen diese Megaratten zu bestehen und die Amöben?


Bei der Rattenquest solltest du schon die "normalen" Ratten mit ca. Stufe 4-5 schon besiegen können. Das Problem ist die Mutterratte auf der untersten Ebene, da solltest du schon ca. Stufe 9-10 haben.
Die Amöben schaffst du eigentlich mit  deiner Stufe, aber  vielleicht wartest du noch 1-2 Stufen. Die Amöben immer einzeln angreifen.


----------



## Wiking (10. August 2008)

*Hilfe bei Quest: Fuer eine Handvoll Dukaten*

Ich brauche Hilfe bei oben genannter Quest. Ich soll einen Bestellschein vom Wirt Tradan abholen. Doch irgendwie finde ich den nicht. Wo kann ich diesen Wirt Tradan denn finden? Ich sehe nirgends ein Fragezeichen auf der Karte...


----------



## TheRealBlade (10. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe bei Quest: Fuer eine Handvoll Dukaten*



			
				Wiking am 10.08.2008 19:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich brauche Hilfe bei oben genannter Quest. Ich soll einen Bestellschein vom Wirt Tradan abholen. Doch irgendwie finde ich den nicht. Wo kann ich diesen Wirt Tradan denn finden? Ich sehe nirgends ein Fragezeichen auf der Karte...




uh ich hoffe ich verwechsel das nicht aber ich glaube das ist der Wirt in der Taverne am praiosplatz ansonsten ist es der am hafenviertel.


----------



## Wiking (10. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe bei Quest: Fuer eine Handvoll Dukaten*



			
				TheRealBlade am 10.08.2008 19:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Wiking am 10.08.2008 19:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja es ist der Wirt am Praiosplatz. Danke fuer die Hilfe!


----------



## v1rtu4l1ty (10. August 2008)

Ist jetzt vielleicht nicht direkt eine Quest-Frage, aber:



Spoiler



Habe gerade die dritte Prüfung der Drachenqueste beendet. Bei den ersten beiden Prüfungen in Moorbrück und den Blutbergen haben die Echsenwesen, welche die Endgegner der Prüfungen darstellten, jeweils Teile diese Feuer-Haumichblau-Rüstung gedroppt (bis jetzt Handschuhe, Schulterschützer sowie Wadenschützer). Nun habe ich also diesen Noldrakon auf Burg Grimmzahn besiegt und konnte von ihm überhaupt nichts plündern. Was ich mich jetzt frage ist: Ist das so gewollt, besteht diese Rüstung aus lediglich diesen drei Teilen? Mein Empfinden sagt mir halt "Okay, episches Rollenspiel, Welt retten und so, schimmernde Rüstung, kein Brustpanzer? Komisch, irgendwie. Ist das bei euch also auch so?



Was mich übrigens noch total nervt:


Spoiler



Ich spiele einen Waldläufer. Toll, dass es dann ein goldenes Schild am Ende der dritten Prüfung gibt, aber was zum Boron soll ich bitte damit? Das leg ich doch als Waldläufer nie im Leben an! Poof...


----------



## TheRealBlade (10. August 2008)

v1rtu4l1ty am 10.08.2008 20:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist jetzt vielleicht nicht direkt eine Quest-Frage, aber:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



ja das ist so gewollt du bekommst ja das schild... die rüstung geht noch weiter... einfach mal weiterspielen...





> Was mich übrigens noch total nervt:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



ja as schild brauchst du vielleicht nicht aber es kommt später noch eine sache die zu deinem waldläufer passt keine angst... und soooo toll ist das schild nun auch nicht


----------



## v1rtu4l1ty (10. August 2008)

TheRealBlade am 10.08.2008 20:58 schrieb:
			
		

> v1rtu4l1ty am 10.08.2008 20:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (10. August 2008)

Spoiler



und soooo toll ist das schild nun auch nicht


 [/quote]Naja, immerhin bisher das beste.


----------



## TheRealBlade (10. August 2008)

MiffiMoppelchen am 10.08.2008 21:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> und soooo toll ist das schild nun auch nicht


Naja, immerhin bisher das beste.  [/quote]


ja aber ich mein nicht spielendscheidend ^^ schon gar nicht für nen waldläufer


----------



## Meatsucker (11. August 2008)

Ich bin immer noch bei der Mission "Für eine Handvoll Dukaten. Meine Frage ist:



Spoiler



wie kriege ich das Gift in Taschmanns Bierkrug?


 Hat eigentlich schon jemand die Schwarze Amazone besiegt? Der Kampf ist ganz schön heftig, finde ich....


----------



## Iceman (11. August 2008)

Meatsucker am 11.08.2008 00:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat eigentlich schon jemand die Schwarze Amazone besiegt? Der Kampf ist ganz schön heftig, finde ich....



Jupp, hab ich. Mit viel Heiltrank trinken auf Level 8. Lohnt aber nicht so richtig imo:


Spoiler



Gibt diese goldene Rüstung die die "böse" Amazone anhat. Diese hat zwar ganz ordentliche Werte, war zu dem Zeitpunkt aber kaum besser als das was Rulana bereits bei mir an hatte. War irgendwie 1-2 Punkte Belastung weniger aber dafür auch nen paar Punkte Rüstungsschutz an manchen Stellen weniger.



Hab dann den Speicherstand von vor dem Kampf weitergespielt und mir gedacht, dass ich den Kampf nochmal mache wenn ich höher im Level bin und nicht dauernd Heiltränke saufen muss.


----------



## Meatsucker (11. August 2008)

Iceman am 11.08.2008 06:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Meatsucker am 11.08.2008 00:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heiltränke sind bei mir so eine Sache. Sind schwer zu kriegen....  Werde den Kampf wohl später machen


----------



## Denkfehler (11. August 2008)

*zombies*

mein gott sind das viele...
ich kämpf mir echt nen Wolf...
ist das Spiel ab jetzt nur noch soooo kampflastig?


----------



## Hard-2-Get (11. August 2008)

Meatsucker am 11.08.2008 00:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin immer noch bei der Mission "Für eine Handvoll Dukaten. Meine Frage ist:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



In der Taverne steht ein Fass. Draufhauen, es geht kaputt. Nun sind Wirt und die Dame von der Bedienung abgelenkt und zoffen sich. Jetzt kannst Du ganz einfach das gift in den Krug kippen. Wenn die beiden aufgehört haben sich zu zanken, sprichst Du den Wirt an, und sagst ihm, dass Du 'ne Freirunde für den Taschmann und seine Freunde ausgibst. Dann trägt die Bedienung den Krug zu seinem Tisch und dann gehts weiter. Die Quest ist damit aber noch nciht ganz beendet.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (11. August 2008)

Meatsucker am 11.08.2008 00:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin immer noch bei der Mission "Für eine Handvoll Dukaten. Meine Frage ist:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Erstaunlicherweise einer der wenigen Kämpfe, den ich im ersten Anlauf geschafft habe. Gekostet hat's auch nur diverse Einbeerentränke, von denen ich knapp 30 Stück habe, ohne jemals selber einen hergestellt zu haben. Absolviert habe ich den Quest sofort als man ihn bekommen hat.

BTW: Ist das nicht komisch, dass Einbeerentränke Einbeerentränke heissen, obwohl man dafür 10 Beeren braucht? 

@Eismann:
Naja, auch wenn die Amazonenrüstung nicht übermässig durch Werte glänzt, so glänzt immerhin die Optik, und Optik ist ja wichtig für den geplegten Heroen von Heute:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vordack (11. August 2008)

MiffiMoppelchen am 11.08.2008 12:38 schrieb:
			
		

> [
> BTW: Ist das nicht komisch, dass Einbeerentränke Einbeerentränke heissen, obwohl man dafür 10 Beeren braucht?



Ui, ich lag auf dem Boden als ich das gelsen hatte   

  

Ich hab in den ersten 15 Speilstunden (bis zu den Blutbergen) ncoh keinen Zehnbeerensaft benötigt. Also spare ich sie weiter^^


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (11. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie komme ich da weiter?
Beim Fragezeichen ist eine verschlossene Türe. Im Raum links ist ein Zyklopenskelett und zwei Schrifttafeln mit Hinweisen(?), die mir nicht helfen.


----------



## Herbboy (11. August 2008)

was ist mit dem brunnen in ferdok und den hebeln? da wo der soldat verzweifelt ist und man ihm helfen kann... irgendwas mit dem rauch aus den hebeln vermute ich, aber wie und was? ich verstelle und verstelle, und es kommt immer noch rauch aus den gleichen zwei hebeln raus...    ich rate rätsel, wo man raten muss...


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (11. August 2008)

Herbboy am 11.08.2008 22:47 schrieb:
			
		

> was ist mit dem brunnen in ferdok und den hebeln? da wo der soldat verzweifelt ist und man ihm helfen kann... irgendwas mit dem rauch aus den hebeln vermute ich, aber wie und was? ich verstelle und verstelle, und es kommt immer noch rauch aus den gleichen zwei hebeln raus...    ich rate rätsel, wo man raten muss...


Du rauchenden Hebel rauf, die nicht rauchenden Hebel runter -- oder genau umgekehrt.


----------



## TheRealBlade (12. August 2008)

MiffiMoppelchen am 11.08.2008 22:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie komme ich da weiter?
> Beim Fragezeichen ist eine verschlossene Türe. Im Raum links ist ein Zyklopenskelett und zwei Schrifttafeln mit Hinweisen(?), die mir nicht helfen.






Spoiler



in dem Raum mit dem Zyklopenskelett ist eine säule wenn du keinkommst rechts, die musst du anklicken. dami der schalter an der wand betätigt wird.


----------



## Meatsucker (12. August 2008)

Hard-2-Get am 11.08.2008 12:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Meatsucker am 11.08.2008 00:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scheinbar habe ich jetzt meinen ersten Bug:



Spoiler



Ich kann das Fass zerschmettern und es passiert gar nichts. Die gute Schankmagd zapft einfach weiter an der Stelle, wo das Fass einmal stand. Es bricht auch kein Streit aus. Irgendwie ist mir auch gleich aufgefallen, daß der Wirt sie nicht schon bei meinem eintreten so umhergescheucht hat, wie beim ersten mal, als ich mich an dieser Quest versucht habe, sie dann aber mangels Lösung vorerst abgebrochen habe. So ein Mist 


Aber nach dem Kauf dieses kleinen Grubenschrats der jetzt in meinem Keller sitzt, habe ich schon mal mein persönliches Easteregg 2008 gefunden


----------



## Vordack (12. August 2008)

Herbboy am 11.08.2008 22:47 schrieb:
			
		

> was ist mit dem brunnen in ferdok und den hebeln? da wo der soldat verzweifelt ist und man ihm helfen kann... irgendwas mit dem rauch aus den hebeln vermute ich, aber wie und was? ich verstelle und verstelle, und es kommt immer noch rauch aus den gleichen zwei hebeln raus...    ich rate rätsel, wo man raten muss...



Die rauchenden in eine Richtung und die nicht rauchenden in die andere, wie rum musst Du probieren, und dann auf der rechten Seite die Winde benutzen.


----------



## Echelon (12. August 2008)

Ich komm auch an einer Stelle nicht weiter. Und zwar geht es um die Quest "Für eine handvoll Dukaten", die ich für die Stoerrebrandts mache. Ich bin mittlerweile soweit, dass 



Spoiler



der Sohn der Stoerrebrandts in der Stadt angekommen ist und ich mit ihm alleine jetzt in Fuhrmannsheim bin, wo die Schwarzaugen den Stadtteil abgeriegelt haben. ich bin jetzt grade an der Kneipe, wo auch die beiden Typen auf der Mauer hocken und jetzt weiß ich nicht wohin. Ich hab mich schon an den Typen vorbeigeschlichen aber da hinter komm ich nicht weiter. Ich kann da ja nirgends runterspringen oder so.


 Wo soll ich da genau hin?


----------



## TheRealBlade (12. August 2008)

Echelon am 12.08.2008 11:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komm auch an einer Stelle nicht weiter. Und zwar geht es um die Quest "Für eine handvoll Dukaten", die ich für die Stoerrebrandts mache. Ich bin mittlerweile soweit, dass
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Spoiler



du musst hinter denen vorbeischleichen und denn da nach links zu dem fragezeichen auf der karte von da aus kannst du denn das treffen beobachten


----------



## Andy19 (12. August 2008)

Echelon am 12.08.2008 11:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komm auch an einer Stelle nicht weiter. Und zwar geht es um die Quest "Für eine handvoll Dukaten", die ich für die Stoerrebrandts mache. Ich bin mittlerweile soweit, dass
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Du musst bei der Quest genau den Fragezeichen folgen. Als erstes musst du rechts vom 1. Wachposten, der der sich ausruhen geht, die Treppe hoch gehen. Da sagt dir dann der Sohn, dass man nichts erkennen kann. Erst dann schleichst du auf die andere Seite. Sobald du am Geländer stehst sollte es weiter gehen.


----------



## jeronimoo (13. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*



			
				Pretender2k am 03.08.2008 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen bin neu hier und auch grad fleißig am Drakensang spielen.
> Bin jetzt in Ferok angekommen, habe alle Quests durch und nur noch das Quest "Mprde in Ferdok" offen. HIerbei soll ich zur Wachstation und die Wachhabende Barla Borkenschmiedt ansprechen.
> Das Problem ist ich kann den NPC nirgendwo finden. Bei mir springen 4 Wachen rum an dem Wachhaus aber die gesuchte GArdistin nicht....
> 
> Bug? Oder hat wer ähnliche Probleme?



... grummel!

habs gleiche problem!

nochmal angefangen, die tante kommt wieder nicht!!!

mist! was nun? 

habs dummerweise gekauft und nicht vorher ausgeliehen  - mist!


----------



## Vordack (13. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*



			
				jeronimoo am 13.08.2008 11:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Pretender2k am 03.08.2008 18:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist ein bekannter Bug bei Benutzung von No-CD-Cracks.

Bei mir war sie auf jeden Falle da^^

Hier ne Lösung:



> lösung
> [...]
> Bei mir hats zumindest geklappt:
> Man braucht dazu einen SQLite editor, ich hab SQLite Browser verwendet (findet man auf source forge)
> ...


 
 Den Editor gibts hier: http://forum.worldofplayers.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=243


----------



## magelheis (13. August 2008)

*Traldar spielt Verstecken*

Wo steht denn Traldar, nachdem man die entsprechenden Quests abgeschlossen hat   ? Kann ihn im Haus nicht finden und Wirr..Worr..ach, ihr wisst schon, hat ihn auch nicht gesehen.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (13. August 2008)

*AW: Traldar spielt Verstecken*



			
				magelheis am 13.08.2008 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo steht denn Traldar, nachdem man die entsprechenden Quests abgeschlossen hat   ? Kann ihn im Haus nicht finden und Wirr..Worr..ach, ihr wisst schon, hat ihn auch nicht gesehen.


Vmtl noch in der Grafenresidenz, direkt neben dem Graf Zwerg.


----------



## TheRealBlade (13. August 2008)

*AW: Traldar spielt Verstecken*



			
				magelheis am 13.08.2008 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo steht denn Traldar, nachdem man die entsprechenden Quests abgeschlossen hat   ? Kann ihn im Haus nicht finden und Wirr..Worr..ach, ihr wisst schon, hat ihn auch nicht gesehen.




Der steht oben vor der Verschlossenen Tür im Anwesen. Ich hoffe du hast ihm auch gesagt das er mitkommen darf. weil rein theoretisch kann man ja auch die begleiter einfach stehen lassen glaub ich.

edit: stimmt oder da wo moppel sagt wenn du noch nicht beim grafen danach warst


----------



## magelheis (13. August 2008)

*AW: Traldar spielt Verstecken*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten, er stand tatsächlich noch beim Grafen rum. Jetzt kann ich endlich die blöde Amazone rauswerfen   Bis auf die schicke Rüstung hat sie leider wenig zu bieten.


----------



## Leonidar (14. August 2008)

Hielfe ich bekomme das Zyklopenskellet in den Tiefen Gruldurs nicht klein!!!!
und die Komplettlösungen sind noch nicht so weit.........sight

Mein Team:

Ich, auf Damagedealer auf Hiebwaffen geskillt mit Zwergenskraja 

Denn Ritter Traldar (oder so) natürlch auf Zweihandschwerter

Die Diebin Naddis auf Florret

Die Elfe mit dem unaussprechlichen Namen auf Magie (Heal und Donnerkeil)

Und einen Bären von der Elfe auf 13

PM @ me


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (14. August 2008)

Leonidar am 14.08.2008 21:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Hielfe ich bekomme das Zyklopenskellet in den Tiefen Gruldurs nicht klein!!!!
> und die Komplettlösungen sind noch nicht so weit.........sight
> 
> Mein Team:
> ...


1. Skelett versteinern
2. Die Grolme sollten auf den "schwächsten" Charakter fixiert sein (bei mir war es Kladdis) und diesem nachlaufen. Also mit diesem Char immer in eine der vier Ecken laufen, dort warten, bis die Grolme nahe herankommen und in die nächste Ecke wechseln.
Die "freien" Charaktere kümmern sich um diese Grolme und machen sie Grolm für Grolm nieder. 
Zwischendurch das Skelett beobachten und evtl resheepen, nachshackeln... naja, halt wieder versteinern.

Leichtester Bosskampf von allen.


----------



## TheRealBlade (15. August 2008)

also ich habs auch so ähnlich gemacht hab mit meinem magier, welchen das skelett unbedingt tot sehen wollte immer um den stein in der mitte gerannt und hab mit den anderen dreien die grolme besiegt bis nur noch das skelett da war.


----------



## Denkfehler (15. August 2008)

*Hilfe bei der 3. Drachenquest*

hey Leute...


habe mich zu den Orks durchgeschlagen und nun machen die mich platt schon zu Beginn, ich schaffe es gar nicht erst in die Burg...

den ollen Kampfmagier aus den Blutbergen hab ich nicht mit, Fehler?
ich fand den nicht brauchbar...
mein Team:
Ich Heilmagier mit ein wenig Kampferfahrung und Kampfzaubern
Den Wüstensohn
Dranor und den Zwerg, jeweil auf das hochgerüstet was sie önnen...

allerdings habe ich diese Amazonenquest nicht gemacht, also noch nicht weil das mal mit nem Heilmagier und Rhulane etwas nervt und ich die noch stärker machen will, hätte ich die machen müssen wegen dieser Rüstung?

so nu warte ich auf euch...
habt dank


----------



## Hard-2-Get (15. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe bei der 3. Drachenquest*

Jost (der Kampfmagier) rockt derbe. Dicker Fehler, den nicht dabei  zu haben.


----------



## Denkfehler (15. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe bei der 3. Drachenquest*



			
				Hard-2-Get am 15.08.2008 13:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Jost (der Kampfmagier) rockt derbe. Dicker Fehler, den nicht dabei  zu haben.




hhmmm ok....
ich werde es noch mal mit ihm versuchen ...
ich dachte mir schon , dass der wichtig ist, allerdings hatte ich den bei ner Quest in Ferdock mit und da is der immer sofort von allen angegriffen worden...naja und ehe er sich wehren konnte lag er auch schon flach...
aber ich versuche es...
danke schon mal...
aber was ist nu mit den Amazonen?
macht es Sinn das zu erledigen und dann Rhulane mit neuer Rüstung mit zunehmen?

tja, da kommt meine Unerfahrenheit zum Tragen was solche Spiele angeht...
dank erstmal...


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (15. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe bei der 3. Drachenquest*



			
				Denkfehler am 15.08.2008 12:55 schrieb:
			
		

> habe mich zu den Orks durchgeschlagen und nun machen die mich platt schon zu Beginn, ich schaffe es gar nicht erst in die Burg...


Die wandernde Gruppe gleich zu Beginn soll man vmtl auch gar nicht schaffen können. Es wird ja gesagt, dass man ausweichen und sie umgehen soll.
Ich hatte die auch stehen gelassen: auf die 25 AP kann man ruhig verzichten.


----------



## CyclopGraz (15. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe bei der 3. Drachenquest*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 15.08.2008 14:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Denkfehler am 15.08.2008 12:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich hab diese marodierende Schwarzpelzbande bein ersten Versuch in ihre Einzelteile zerlegt...   

Aber ich hatte auch eine sehr Kampfstarke Gruppe dabei... (Der Zwerg und die Amazone, ich mit Pfeil und Bogen und die Diebin auch auf Nahkampf ->Rapier aus dem Sumpf - geskillt)



Spoiler



Freu dich schon einmal auf den Ritter den du nach der Burg bekommst... Der Typ ist ein verheerender Nahkämpfer und die Sprüche des Mannes mit den Eisenunterhosen sind GENIAL -> Vom Schweinehüten war bei der Ritterausbildung nie die Rede.... Und wie er sich regelmäßig über den ANGEBER auslässt.... Zum Sterben!



MFG Florian


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (15. August 2008)

*AW: Bug kurz vor der letzten (?) Quest*

Ich bin jetzt nach ca. 70 Std. in 15 Tagen wahrscheinlich kurz vor dem Ende von Drakensang angekommen. Dummerweise erwischt mich jetzt ein Absturz - Bug (bislang ist mir nur ein leichter Grafikbug aufgefallen, die Wegfindungsschwierigkeiten fallen bei mir nicht unter Bugs).

In Morolosch habe ich jetzt 



Spoiler



den Grolmkönig besiegt, mit Rakorium gesprochen und bin kurz vor der Abreise zum Berg Drakensang: Die gefundenen Kristalle möchte ich bei dem Handwerker - Alchimisten verkaufen. Dieser will runde 20 Kristalle haben. So weit, so gut: die überzähligen habe ich in eine Truhe gelegt: Darauf bietet er mir 50 D. für die 20 Kristalle: Bei meiner Antwort stürzt das Spiel mit der Meldung  zu wenig Items ab.


 Was ist zu tun (ist doch schon ein Patch draußen ?)

Weiterhin habe ich eine Frage zum Händlerstreit: Nach 



Spoiler



erfolgreicher Absolvierung der Schleichquest wie auch der Bekämpfung der Neisbeckkämpfer (habe die Seiten von Neisbeck zu Stoerrebrandt gewechselt) frage ich mich, wie ich diese (mehrteilige) Quest beenden kann. Muss ich nochmal nach Ferdok ins Hafenviertel ?


----------



## Andy19 (15. August 2008)

*AW: Bug kurz vor der letzten (?) Quest*



			
				wertungsfanatiker am 15.08.2008 18:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiterhin habe ich eine Frage zum Händlerstreit: Nach
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Nach dem Wechsel zu den Stoerrebrandts musst du ein paar Quest für das Haus erledigen. Das endet damit das du das Haus der Neisbeck stürmst und damit ihr Haus vernichtet wird.


----------



## Denkfehler (15. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe bei der 3. Drachenquest*



			
				CyclopGraz am 15.08.2008 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 15.08.2008 14:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich könnt....
so bin zurück und hab Jost geholt und den Zwerg daheim gelassen...
der Hügelboldt kommt und sagt die Orks sind hinter ihm her...
der erste Trupp ein Thema...
der zweite inklusive Orkunterführer ist für mich nicht zu schaffen und es werden auch immer mehr anstatt weniger 
gibts da nen anderen Weg zur Burg? ich finde keinen...
kann mir wer helfen bitte krieg ne Macke...
und stehen lassen?
das hab ich auch versucht, der einzige der etwas weiterkam war Dranor und den haben die Orks auf dem übrigen weg dann umgehauen...
oh weh....wo ist der weg da raus????
danke...


JUHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!
da gibts ja echt nen nebenweg...
sehr gut...
nu weiß ih wies erstmal geht hat ja auch nur einen tag gedauert...


----------



## Legomaennchen (17. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe bei der 3. Drachenquest*

Hallo zusammen,

habe auch einige schlechte Erfahrungen mit den Kämpfen gemacht. Allerdings haben folgende Punkte mir das Leben & Kämpfen leichter gemacht. Einige sind hier schon im Thread aufgetaucht. Ich möchte diese aber trotzdem nochmals aufführen:

-Selbstbeherrschung sollte man immer auf maximal möglichen Wert hochziehen um Wunden zu vermeiden
-der Versteinerungszauber ist sehr hilfreich um die stärksten Gegner vorrübergehend auszuschalten und sich um die schwächeren zu kümmern. Falls der letzte Gegner noch versteinert ist kann man "gefallene" Helden wieder heilen und so wieder mit voller Stärke loslegen (leider ist dieser Zauber nur Magiern vorbehalten und die Spruchdauer sehr lange). 
-Rüstet eure Helden mit Schilden aus und lernt den  Schildkampf. Vor allem bei Kladdis, der Elfe und den Magier sinnvoll. Allerdings nur Holzschilde verwenden da ansonsten kein Zaubern mehr möglich sein wird. Damit habt ihr zwei Paraden und könnt euch gegen eine Überzahl länger halten. Der Held mit den meisten Gegnern sollte zuerst "entlastet" werden   
-der Zauber Armatrutz sollte vor jeden Kampf gesprochen werden, da er die Chance auf eine Wunde mit steigender Stufe ziemlich verringert. Auch Kladdis kann den lernen
-Falls ihr Wesen beschwören könnt sollte man das immer tun. Sie ziehen Gegner auf sich und dienen daher als ersten Schadenschild. Vor allem der Dschinn rockt später ungemein. 
-Stellt Heiltränke her. Im Spiel gibt es ungemein wenige aber im Kampf sind die eure beste Lebensversicherung, da der Heilzauber unglaublich lange im Kampf braucht und dann erst fertig ist wenn euer Held schon am abnibbeln ist. 
-Schützt eure Magier/Diebe/Bogenschützen. Die Gegner gehen gerne auf die schwächeren Charaktere zuerst. Ihr könnt die Taktik ebenfalls anwenden da die gegnerischen Nahkämpfer ihren Bogenschützen/Magier auch schützen werden.(getreu nach den Motto: Bringen wir den Krieg zu ihnen, nicht zu uns    )
-Bei Quests in Ferdok öfters mal die Partyzusammenstellung ändern (z.B. ist Kladdis bei der Rattenplage am Ende nicht wirklich "durchschlagskräftig")

Mit diesen Punkten konnte ich bisher ganz gut fahren.

Hier noch zwei Tips fürs Spiel: 

Bevor ihr ins Moor geht sollte ein Held das Talent Heilkunde Gift oder den Zauber Klarum besitzen. Ob ihr mit Gulmondtee oder nur den Blättern oder den Zauber das Gift entfernt ist egal. Leider ist im Moor kein Heiler da, der euch die Fähigkeit geben kann (was ich dem Spiel als Schwachstelle ankreide da es eine Boron-Geweihte und eine Kräuterhändlerin in der Kneipe gibt). Meine Notlösung in diesem Fall war ein Held nach Ferdok zu schicken und die Elfe als Ersatz zu nehmen da sie Heilkunde Gift kann.

Falls ihr den Hexen im Spiel geholfen habt ist es nach deren Questerfüllung noch sinnvoll diese anzusprechen. Zwei von den können euch noch Fertigkeiten beibringen (Meisterschütze usw.) 

Das einzige Manko an dem Spiel war bisher, daß beschworene Wesen nicht entlassen werden konnten. Bei Schleichquests wird man leider vom Schleichmodus in den Laufmodus zurückgeworfen wenn die "Lebensdauer" der Kollegen abläuft. Das ist ziemlich ärgerlich. Vielleicht gibt es hier noch ein Patch für. Schön wärs.

Vielleicht wird das Leben in Aventurien für euch dadurch leichter. 
Und nun ans Werk! 

Nur ein toter Ork ist ein guter Ork!


----------



## Denkfehler (17. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe bei der 3. Drachenquest*

-der Versteinerungszauber ist sehr hilfreich um die stärksten Gegner vorrübergehend auszuschalten und sich um die schwächeren zu kümmern. 


klingt gut, wo gibts den denn?
bin eh Heilmagier, braue mir meine Drinks inzwischen selber, aber ja die sind suuuper wichtig.


habe bis jetzt nur den Einschläferungszauber bekommen bei dem Elf am Hesinde Tempel...? 
kein Versteinerungs...

naja vielen Dank für deine Tips...


----------



## Leonidar (17. August 2008)

*Versteinerung*



			
				Denkfehler am 17.08.2008 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> -der Versteinerungszauber ist sehr hilfreich um die stärksten Gegner vorrübergehend auszuschalten und sich um die schwächeren zu kümmern.
> 
> 
> klingt gut, wo gibts den denn?
> ...



den gibts unter anderen in tallon beim alchimisten 

MfG Leonidar







PS:

ich hab auch ne frage ich komm bei dem feuerfällen nicht weiter bzw. nicht da hin....    im tagebuch steht ich soll in alessidas gemächer und der könig sagt das ich jetzt dahin kann aber in ihrem gemach funktioniert das portal nicht!   

was tun?


----------



## Denkfehler (17. August 2008)

*AW: Versteinerung*

zu gerne würde ich dir helfen...
aber so weit bin ich leider noch nicht...
bin immer noch damit beschäftigt das beste Team für die Burg zusammen zu stellen...
aber vielleicht hast du ja ne Idee...

also ich bin Stufe 8 Heilmagier mit ein paar Kampfzaubern 
Dranor ist bereits Stufe 9 der muss ja mit....wegen der fallen!
 so ich habe noch Rhulana, Forgrim,Gwendala, Nasredin und die hohle Hupe Kladdis (sorry aber mit der kann ich so gar nichts anfangen) ach ja und natürlich den Jost ( der rockt aber ist auch fix tot!)


Momentan versuche ich es mit Rhulana und dem Wüstensohn...aber irgendwie?!
Ich bin ja der meinung, dass es gut war mit nem Heilmagier anzufangen, außer bei der Rhulana- Quest!!!!! aber bei der Burg fehlt mir einfach ein Platz ich könnt noch einen gebrauchen dann wärs perfekt...
naja soweit erstmal...
viel Erfolg!

Denkfehler


----------



## Hard-2-Get (18. August 2008)

*AW: Versteinerung*



			
				Denkfehler am 17.08.2008 23:49 schrieb:
			
		

> bin immer noch damit beschäftigt das beste Team für die Burg zusammen zu stellen...



Ich könnte der Einfachkeit halber mal meine Gruppe posten, die Ich dabei hatte:

Mein Held, ein Streuner (Komplett mit dicker Rüstung und dem Rapier von 



Spoiler



dem Piraten aus der Gruft in dem Sümpfen von Moorbrück


, allerdings ohne Fallen entschärfen. Soweit Ich Mich zurückerinnern kann, kann Nasredin aber Fallen entschärfen!)

Nasredin (Zuverlässiger Kämpfer und Fallenentschärfer(?))

Jost (stirbt schnell? Der ist Kampfmagier, da hätte man wohl ein paar Punkte mehr in LE stecken sollen.    Kampfmagier besagt nämlich nicht _Kampfzaubersprüche extrem_ sondern viel mehr _Kampfzaubersprüche und Nahkampf_. Also so kenn Ich das aus DSA.   )

Gwendala (Heilen, Tier herbeirufen, Bogen, Fulminictus Donnerkeil und gut is.)


Joa, und damit bin Ich ohne Probleme durchgekommen.


----------



## TheRealBlade (18. August 2008)

*AW: Versteinerung*



			
				Denkfehler am 17.08.2008 23:49 schrieb:
			
		

> zu gerne würde ich dir helfen...
> aber so weit bin ich leider noch nicht...
> bin immer noch damit beschäftigt das beste Team für die Burg zusammen zu stellen...
> aber vielleicht hast du ja ne Idee...
> ...





also ich würde

nasredin und forgrim 
oder 

rhulana und forgrim  mit nehmen

aber das kommt ganz drauf an wie ausgerüstet und wie geskillt. 

damit sollte die Burg eigentlich machbar sein. aber ich fands auch nicht gerade leicht (war mir rhulana, dranor und jost drin (ich als söldner)) geholfen hat aber, wie mir sehr oft einfach im optionsmenü die automatische pause nach jeder kampfrunde einzustellen so das man ganz in ruhe immer befehle geben kann.



> PS:
> 
> ich hab auch ne frage ich komm bei dem feuerfällen nicht weiter bzw. nicht da hin....   im tagebuch steht ich soll in alessidas gemächer und der könig sagt das ich jetzt dahin kann aber in ihrem gemach funktioniert das portal nicht!
> 
> was tun?



also wenn ich mich recht erinnere blieb der eintrag ewig im logbuch man mus jedoch zuerst ein paar andere aufgaben in der stadt erfüllen.


----------



## Denkfehler (19. August 2008)

*AW: Versteinerung*

so...
ich bin bei meinem alten Team geblieben und das lief gut, bis jetzt...

bin in der Burg und da geht ein Gitter nicht auf...
Forgrimm hat schon bemerkt, das es hebel gibt die zum gitter gehören, aber ich stelle sie um und um und es passiert nix...
hab ich jetzt nen Bug?
ist das noch wem passiert?
hab eigentlich das gefühl, dass alle ganz gut durch die Burg gekommen sind hier im Forum...

naja ich versuchs weiter...


----------



## Kaeksch (19. August 2008)

*Praoiritenlager*

Bin grad im Dunkelwald und will den Hexen helfen. Nur komm ich nicht ins Praoritenlager. Kein Plan wie man da rein kommen soll.
Einer nen Tipp für mich?


----------



## Hard-2-Get (19. August 2008)

*AW: Praoiritenlager*



			
				Kaeksch am 19.08.2008 12:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin grad im Dunkelwald und will den Hexen helfen. Nur komm ich nicht ins Praoritenlager. Kein Plan wie man da rein kommen soll.
> Einer nen Tipp für mich?





Spoiler



Rede mit der Frau, die zwischen den Wachen am Eingang steht, und sag einfach, dass Du ihnen helfen wirst, die Hexen umzubringen. Nur weil Du es sagst, heißt nciht, dass Du es wirklich machst.


----------



## Denkfehler (20. August 2008)

*Frage*

hallo ihr alle...
mal ne frage...
ich bin grad mit meinem trupp in tallon unterwegs...
ich hab den ritter mit (der is ja endkomisch der vogel)
jetzt kann man ja beim Hauptmann seine mannen ausbilden lassen...
hab ich getan der ritter und die rhulana...so und die kann ich zar in die quickslotleiste ziehen aber dann nicht benutzen, also ich kann sie generell nicht anwenden???
liegt das an den rüstungen? oder woran?


----------



## TheRealBlade (20. August 2008)

*AW: Frage*



			
				Denkfehler am 20.08.2008 20:43 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo ihr alle...
> mal ne frage...
> ich bin grad mit meinem trupp in tallon unterwegs...
> ich hab den ritter mit (der is ja endkomisch der vogel)
> ...




bestimmte fähigkeiten kannst du nur mit bestimmten waffen ausführen. 

im fähigkeitenfenster unten die waffe anklicken die er sie trägt und dann wird hervorgehoben welche damit gehen. oder alternativ auf die fähigkeit klicken denn werden die waffen hervorgehoben. 

bsp: der gezilte schuss geht nun mal nicht mit nem wurfmesser... ; ) das glecihe gilt für die nahkampfwaffen einen betäubungsschlag kann man mit einem speer nicht ausführen (nur beispiel kann sein das es doch geht war jetzt ausgedacht  )


----------



## Meatsucker (21. August 2008)

*AW: Frage*

Also entweder bin ich blind, blöd oder beides: Bin gerade dabei in Murolosch alle Quests zu lösen und möchte natürlich auch alle Beweise für Salinals Unschuld zusammen kriegen. Dazu müßte ich aber auch zum verschütteten Stollen. Das Problem ist, daß ich ihn nicht finde. Er ist zwar auf meiner Karte, irgendwo nördlich hinter dem Zwergenwohnvietel eingezeichnet, aber ich habe keinen Schimmer, wie ich ihn erreichen kann. Komme nicht mal bis ins Wohnviertel. Muß ich erst irgendwas bestimmtes lösen, damit da zum Beispiel ein Tor oder so aufgeht? Renne hier schon total verzweifelt rum, kann beim besten Willen aber den Weg nicht finden


----------



## ali69 (21. August 2008)

Leonidar am 14.08.2008 21:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Hielfe ich bekomme das Zyklopenskellet in den Tiefen Gruldurs nicht klein!!!!
> und die Komplettlösungen sind noch nicht so weit.........sight
> 
> Mein Team:
> ...





Spoiler



Bleib nach der Feuerfalle im Durchgang stehen!! Erst heilen dann warten daß Grolme auftauchen (STEHENBLEIBEN!); Dies dann mit Feuerbällen etc. herbeilocken und plattmachen.
Dann ab in den Raum und Skellett weghauen!!


----------



## Meatsucker (21. August 2008)

*AW: Frage*



			
				Meatsucker am 21.08.2008 13:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Also entweder bin ich blind, blöd oder beides: Bin gerade dabei in Murolosch alle Quests zu lösen und möchte natürlich auch alle Beweise für Salinals Unschuld zusammen kriegen. Dazu müßte ich aber auch zum verschütteten Stollen. Das Problem ist, daß ich ihn nicht finde. Er ist zwar auf meiner Karte, irgendwo nördlich hinter dem Zwergenwohnvietel eingezeichnet, aber ich habe keinen Schimmer, wie ich ihn erreichen kann. Komme nicht mal bis ins Wohnviertel. Muß ich erst irgendwas bestimmtes lösen, damit da zum Beispiel ein Tor oder so aufgeht? Renne hier schon total verzweifelt rum, kann beim besten Willen aber den Weg nicht finden


Hat sich mittlerweile erledigt. Hab gestern beim spielen wohl ein paar Bierchen zu viel gekippt ich Blödmann . Bi so oft an diesem riesigen hell erleuchteten Tor das hinunter zum Stollen führt vorbeigelaufen, daß ich es gar nicht mehr zählen kann. Dachte die ganze Zeit, dieser Weg führt mich nur wieder in die Pilzgrube.


----------



## Denkfehler (22. August 2008)

*Murolosch ?*

oh bitte bitte kein bug...

also ich habe den Drachen gekillt bei Tallon...
dann steht da ja der Zwergenprinz und erzählt mir jetzt gehts nacj Murolosch...
wenn ich vom Drachenhort weg will, dann krieg ich die Karte von Kosch...
aber da ist nix mit Murolosch drauf?
ich bin schon wieder nach Ferdik zurück, hab da versucht nach Murolosch zu gelangen aber ich weiß nicht wie????

könnt ihr mir bitte weiter helfen?

hab ich nen bug (schönes Wort) oder hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## TheRealBlade (22. August 2008)

*AW: Murolosch ?*



			
				Denkfehler am 22.08.2008 12:47 schrieb:
			
		

> oh bitte bitte kein bug...
> 
> also ich habe den Drachen gekillt bei Tallon...
> dann steht da ja der Zwergenprinz und erzählt mir jetzt gehts nacj Murolosch...
> ...




linkw maustaste gedrückt haben und die karte "verschieben" also dein ausschnitt sollte unten im Süden liegen.


----------



## Fuina2 (24. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe bei der 3. Drachenquest*



			
				Denkfehler am 17.08.2008 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> -der Versteinerungszauber ist sehr hilfreich um die stärksten Gegner vorrübergehend auszuschalten und sich um die schwächeren zu kümmern.
> 
> 
> klingt gut, wo gibts den denn?
> ...



Den gibts in Tallon oder 



Spoiler



oder in den Blutbergen, bei Saphira. (auf seiten der Hexen spielen)


 . Aber wenn bei dir der Elf schon da ist, fällt diese Möglickeit leider wieder weg.


----------



## Fuina2 (24. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe bei der 3. Drachenquest*



			
				Legomaennchen am 17.08.2008 05:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe auch einige schlechte Erfahrungen mit den Kämpfen gemacht. Allerdings haben folgende Punkte mir das Leben & Kämpfen leichter gemacht. Einige sind hier schon im Thread aufgetaucht. Ich möchte diese aber trotzdem nochmals aufführen:
> 
> ...



Da hab ich auch noch einen Tipp, Wundpulver verwenden. Das Zeug steigert die LE Regeneration und das hält lange an.

Immer mehrere Leute auf einen Gegner, da die pro Kampfrunde auch einmal Parieren (auser mit Schild) bzw. ausweichen können treffen die anderen immer und so dezimieren sich die Gegner schnell)

Ein guter Bogenschütze ist Pflicht. Auf jedenfall sobald man die Fähigkeit Meisterschütze erlernen kann. Es macht das Leben halt ungemein einfacher wenn man einen Oger mit nur einem Schuß erledigen kann.

Nasrdim auf jedenfall anheuern auch wenn man ihn nicht benötigt und einem das Geld zu schade ist. Aber seine Rüstung ist der Hammer. Habe sie dann Kladis gegeben und mit Amatruz (Modifikator 4) hatt die jezt einen Rüstungswert von 7 bis 9 (je nach Körperpartie)


----------



## Denkfehler (24. August 2008)

*grolmenschalter*

mal kurz angemerkt, Wundpulver ist zwar toll, aber im Kampf dauert es ganz schön lange bis es heile macht, finde ich...gut funzt die Heilsalbe...

so nun mal ne Frage, bin bei den Grolmen angekommen und dann gibts da so Säulen, steht dran Grolmenschalter...da gehen jede menge türen auf und zu und in einer ecke eben nicht?!
also die tür die ich bräuchte zum weiter laufen bleibt zu, ich kann nur wieder zurück?
hatte das noch wer?
und wo bitte sind diese feuerfälle bei denen alle nicht weiter kommen?
ich komme da gleich gar nicht erst hin haha!!!!

Hilfe?
(habe alle Zyklopentüren offen und dem armen zwerg sein amulett gebracht und den schatz auch schon gehoben, es fehlen nur noch der olle helm und die feuerfälle glaub ich...)

danke...


----------



## Meatsucker (24. August 2008)

*AW: grolmenschalter*



			
				Denkfehler am 24.08.2008 19:34 schrieb:
			
		

> mal kurz angemerkt, Wundpulver ist zwar toll, aber im Kampf dauert es ganz schön lange bis es heile macht, finde ich...gut funzt die Heilsalbe...
> 
> so nun mal ne Frage, bin bei den Grolmen angekommen und dann gibts da so Säulen, steht dran Grolmenschalter...da gehen jede menge türen auf und zu und in einer ecke eben nicht?!
> also die tür die ich bräuchte zum weiter laufen bleibt zu, ich kann nur wieder zurück?
> ...


Also, zu den Feuerfällen kannst Du erst gelangen, wenn Du den Helm hast, denn Du kannst sie nicht ohe vollständige Rüstung durchschreiten. Die genaue Wegangabe kriegst Du, wenn Du den Helm nach Murolosch gebracht hast. Ich fürchte aber, Du musst das Problem mit den Grolmenschaltern lösen, wenn Du an den Helm kommen willst, denn dadurch kriegst Du einen Schlüssel der wichtig ist. Ich weiß die genaue Reihenfolge leider auch nicht mehr. Ich habe erst alle Schalter einmal in der Reihenfolge betätigt, in der sich die Räume geöffnet haben. Als ich dann nicht weiter kam bin ich halt noch mal zum Ausgangspunkt mit dem ersten Schalter zurück. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere habe ich es so gemacht, daß ich ein Mitglied aus dem Team zum zweiten Schalter gelenkt habe, damit es den Schalter aktiviert. Direkt vor der aktivierung habe ich aber auf den Rest des Teams geklickt, damit nicht plötzlich alle wieder im zweiten Raum stehen. Und siehe da: Auf einmal war die Tür auf und der Schlüssel lag vor mir. Zumindest glaube ich, daß es ungefähr so gewesen ist.


----------



## Denkfehler (25. August 2008)

*AW: grolmenschalter*

" Wenn ich mich recht erinnere habe ich es so gemacht, daß ich ein Mitglied aus dem Team zum zweiten Schalter gelenkt habe, damit es den Schalter aktiviert. Direkt vor der aktivierung habe ich aber auf den Rest des Teams geklickt, damit nicht plötzlich alle wieder im zweiten Raum stehen. Und siehe da: Auf einmal war die Tür auf und der Schlüssel lag vor mir. Zumindest glaube ich, daß es ungefähr so gewesen ist. [/quote]"


das geht nicht...egal wie ich mich drehe, die stehen alle immer in einem Raum...
ich könnt
 

ich bin zu doof...*buuuhuuuu*


----------



## Meatsucker (25. August 2008)

*AW: grolmenschalter*



			
				Denkfehler am 25.08.2008 10:23 schrieb:
			
		

> " Wenn ich mich recht erinnere habe ich es so gemacht, daß ich ein Mitglied aus dem Team zum zweiten Schalter gelenkt habe, damit es den Schalter aktiviert. Direkt vor der aktivierung habe ich aber auf den Rest des Teams geklickt, damit nicht plötzlich alle wieder im zweiten Raum stehen. Und siehe da: Auf einmal war die Tür auf und der Schlüssel lag vor mir. Zumindest glaube ich, daß es ungefähr so gewesen ist.


"


das geht nicht...egal wie ich mich drehe, die stehen alle immer in einem Raum...
ich könnt
 

ich bin zu doof...*buuuhuuuu* [/quote]
Hab mal für dich recherchiert und DAS hier gefunden: http://www.gameswelt.de/tipps/walkthrough/5123-Das_Schwarze_Auge_Drakensang_Der_Flammenhelm.html?rgt=92&lft=91

Hoffe, Du hast vor den Schaltern gespeichert. Obwohl ich nicht glaube, daß das Rätsel unlösbar wird, wenn man es anders macht wie in der beschriebenen Lösung. Ich habe es anders gemacht und trotzdem Erfolg gehabt 
Viel Glück


----------



## Denkfehler (25. August 2008)

*AW: grolmenschalter*

jaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa......
vielen dank dafür...
ich bin natürlich nicht auf die Idee gekommen einen Schalter zweimal zu bedienen...
großes Kino echter Dank...
nun werde ich mal sehen wie ich an dieser feuerspuckenden Statute vorbei komme...
danke nochmal


----------



## Denkfehler (27. August 2008)

*zu ende...*

schade aber wahr...

nu hab ichs geschafft...
habt ihr dann einfach noch mal mit nem neuen Charakter wieder angefangen?


----------



## TheRealBlade (27. August 2008)

*AW: zu ende...*



			
				Denkfehler am 27.08.2008 21:06 schrieb:
			
		

> schade aber wahr...
> 
> nu hab ichs geschafft...
> habt ihr dann einfach noch mal mit nem neuen Charakter wieder angefangen?




ich hab erst 3 tage pause gemacht und dann ein paar andere charaktere ausprobiert ehe ich nochmal neu angesetzt habe.


----------



## Meatsucker (28. August 2008)

*AW: zu ende...*



			
				Denkfehler am 27.08.2008 21:06 schrieb:
			
		

> schade aber wahr...
> 
> nu hab ichs geschafft...
> habt ihr dann einfach noch mal mit nem neuen Charakter wieder angefangen?


Obwohl ich es wirklich super fand ist der Wiederspielfaktor für mich nicht so hoch, da es halt doch eher linear gehalten ist und ich wirklich JEDE Quest bereits gelöst habe. Von einem anderen Charakter verspreche ich mir auf Dauer eher nicht wirklich viel neues, höchtens in der Anfangsphase. Aber sobald erst mal eine volle Party gibt, wird es wieder das selbe sein wie beim ersten Mal, denke ich.
Ich habe es jetzt erst mal deinstalliert und warte auf ein Addon oder eventuelle Mods. DANN bin ich sofort wieder dabei 
Und bis dahin steht erstmal ein zweiter Durchgang mit The Witcher an, sobald der Enhanced-Content downloadbar ist. Dieses mal mit anderen Entscheidungen und damit abweichendem Gameplay und Ende


----------



## Rainman23 (30. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*

Leute,jetzt mal ehrlich!Die Barla Wachfrau kommt deshalb nicht,weil ihr das Spiel mit nem Crack zockt,vertraut mir!Jetzt gibts für dieses Problem ne Lösung mit nem SQL-irgendwas,aber das bringt euch au nix,weil ihr mit Sicherheit nicht in den Hesindetempel kommt,u. dranor könnt Ihr au nicht befreien,weil ihr auch hier in ne Sackgasse rennt!Glaubt mir ich sprech aus Erfahrung!Ist echt frustrierend,aber ich hab mir das Game jetzt gekauft,dann kannste auch ohne Probleme den Patch installieren,ohne darauf hoffen zu müssen,das die neue Version irgendwann von irgendwem gecrackt wird!!Find ich aber echt originell von den Machern,ist bis jetzt echt der beste Kopierschutz den ich kenne


----------



## Meatsucker (30. August 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*



			
				Rainman23 am 30.08.2008 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Leute,jetzt mal ehrlich!Die Barla Wachfrau kommt deshalb nicht,weil ihr das Spiel mit nem Crack zockt,vertraut mir!Jetzt gibts für dieses Problem ne Lösung mit nem SQL-irgendwas,aber das bringt euch au nix,weil ihr mit Sicherheit nicht in den Hesindetempel kommt,u. dranor könnt Ihr au nicht befreien,weil ihr auch hier in ne Sackgasse rennt!Glaubt mir ich sprech aus Erfahrung!Ist echt frustrierend,aber ich hab mir das Game jetzt gekauft,dann kannste auch ohne Probleme den Patch installieren,ohne darauf hoffen zu müssen,das die neue Version irgendwann von irgendwem gecrackt wird!!Find ich aber echt originell von den Machern,ist bis jetzt echt der beste Kopierschutz den ich kenne


Mein Lieblingskopierschutz war in dem Spiel XIII. Man konnte eine ganze Weile Zocken bis man in irgendeinem Level eine Blaue Karte zu Aktivierung eines Lifts brauchte. In dem Raum, in dem sie sich hätte befinden sollen, war sie aber nicht. Stattdessen poppte ein Banner auf in dem sowas stand wie: Und wenn sie jetzt weiter spielen wollen, kaufen sie das Original-Spiel!  Hut ab, fand ich geil! Mittlerweile werde ich solche Dinger "leider" nicht mehr lesen können, weil ich schon vor Jahren dazu übergegangen bin, mir meine Software nur noch rechtmäßig zu erwerben. Und ich bin stolz drauf!


----------



## Drachentochter (2. September 2008)

*AW: Drakensang - Quests im Anfangsgebiet*



			
				Rainman23 am 30.08.2008 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Leute,jetzt mal ehrlich!Die Barla Wachfrau kommt deshalb nicht,weil ihr das Spiel mit nem Crack zockt,vertraut mir!Jetzt gibts für dieses Problem ne Lösung mit nem SQL-irgendwas,aber das bringt euch au nix,weil ihr mit Sicherheit nicht in den Hesindetempel kommt,u. dranor könnt Ihr au nicht befreien,weil ihr auch hier in ne Sackgasse rennt!Glaubt mir ich sprech aus Erfahrung!Ist echt frustrierend,aber ich hab mir das Game jetzt gekauft,dann kannste auch ohne Probleme den Patch installieren,ohne darauf hoffen zu müssen,das die neue Version irgendwann von irgendwem gecrackt wird!!Find ich aber echt originell von den Machern,ist bis jetzt echt der beste Kopierschutz den ich kenne



rainman, sooo stimmts nicht.

klar, der kopierschutz ist genial, hab es mir letztlich auch im orginal gekauft, aber es ist sehr viel mehr crackbar..
barla kann man sich reinschreiben,
die verliestür per sql datenbank öffnen,
die eingang des hesindetempels einfach verlagern und schwupp ist man drin,
das harpyenei war auch noch machbar,
sogar die verlangsamung der gruppe war lösbar..

aber

die macher haben ebensowenig aufgegeben wie die cracker.. solltest du alle probleme aus dem weg geräumt haben..

stirbt deine party einfach irgendwann.. mitten in der stadt (oder wo du gerade bist)

hatte viel spass damit, es zu spielen und den schutz zu knacken, muss aber zugeben aufgegeben zu haben (zb. wieder geld auf dem konto zuhaben) was mich zu einem orginalspiel geführt hat
und ganz ehrlich?
das spiel ist jeden cent wert ^^

(nur das ich nu neuanfangen muss.. naja, strafe muss ein ;p )


----------

